# Divisimate | Realtime MIDI Divisi Engine | Release Thread



## Nextmidi (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

We promised an announcement today to clear up what’s up with these teasers. Now here’s what’s up.

We are very proud to release our personal pet project for the last two years: Divisimate.
www.divisimate.com






Watch the trailer to get a first impression of what this is:





*Now what is it?*

Divisimate is a standalone application for Mac and PC designed to help you perform and record orchestrations in your DAW in real time.

It will create 32 virtual MIDI ports, which will appear in your sequencer as separate midi devices. In Divisimate, live input is split up into individual voices which you can modify and route to any of the output ports.





In most DAWs (except Logic) you can select a distinct midi device for every single track, so it is possible to have every Divisimate output port assigned to a different instrument. Every combination of routings in Divisimate will now correspond to a specific instrumentation and voicing in your template.
Now you can edit and build presets to fit your personal template and workflow. Do you need Divisimate only for the Brass, and prefer to program the rest normally? Do you want to perform the full orchestra? Or a Big Band? Or even experimental synth sounds? In the studio? On stage?

This works best and is most fun with playable instruments, but we’ve included features that allow articulation switching via keyswitch and UACC, so you can make essentially any library work with it.




*Sounds fun, where can I learn more?*

There is much more information available at www.divisimate.com. I’m preparing video tutorials for all features of the software. The first two are up on our youtube channel and this website right now. The rest will follow soon. There is a full manual and some quickstarts available on the support page as well.



*What about the teasers?*

In the teasers, Peter used his personal orchestral template he built to work with Divisimate.

We'll post a full rundown of what he used later. We'll also prepare a video walkthrough of his template to show how the positioning and routing works and how Divisimate fits in with it.


I know we have been quiet during the teaser phase. All this has been a lot of work. However we are here to answer any questions from now on. We hope you enjoy our something new!

All the best,
Steffen & Peter


Update:


----------



## ThomasNL (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow this looks awesome! Really curious how this would affect my workflow. I reckon it has a little bit of a learning curve haha!

While i know this is focused on live playing, can this plugin also help with midi editing afterwards? Splitting up a midi track or other stuff? Or is it really solely when recording midi?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 11, 2019)

For sure there is potential in this workflow tool, but with a busy schedule for the next 2 months - buying now, something that looks like it might take more than a couple days to set up for our individual unique rigs, may cause me to miss the introductory price. :( I probably speak for a few of us when I say 'templates' (lots of them) will be critical. Congratulations on the release.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 11, 2019)

Cool! That sounds very promising!
Is a tablet necessary, or is it possible without it, or would it also work with an iPhone plus (with restrictions) as a controller device? Can more than one controller device be used?

Jeez, so many questions are diving into my head ...


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 11, 2019)

ThomasNL said:


> While i know this is focused on live playing, can this plugin also help with midi editing afterwards? Splitting up a midi track or other stuff?


We have tried stuff like that - it's possible to route MIDI from a DAW track into Divisimate and record the output on other tracks. You just need a MIDI loopback tool like Loopmidi on Windows - and on Mac it's super easy without additional software.




Rob Elliott said:


> I probably speak for a few of us when I say 'templates' (lots of them) will be critical.


We know that this tool is most powerful with a dedicated template. We just wanted to get this out there first, but we will see what we can do over the next couple of months to offer ready-to-go templates.



AndyP said:


> Is a tablet necessary, or is it possible without it, or would it also work with an iPhone plus (with restrictions) as a controller device?


The tablet controller is not necessary - everything you can control on there, you can control in the desktop app as well. It's just for convenience in the workflow.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks. Of course most here are curious as to the 'nuts and bolts' of how you created teaser A (both from your software AND sample / modeling libraries used. Looking forward to that.


----------



## zolhof (Dec 11, 2019)

That's pretty cool! Looks like The Orchestra on steroids. I applaud the push for innovation. Anything that can add life and movement to our mockups is a big win in my book. Congrats -- I'll keep an eye for the walkthroughs.


----------



## ridgero (Dec 11, 2019)

This is absolutely fantastic, I will buy it! A true ensemble in your hand, yeah 

@Nextmidi Which Orchestra Library did you use for your Teasers?


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## AndyP (Dec 11, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Thanks. Of course most here are curious as to the 'nuts and bolts' of how you created teaser A (both from your software AND sample / modeling libraries used. Looking forward to that.


With Teaser A I immediately thought of Orchestral Tools, but then again not when the solo violin came into play.
Probably a mix of different libraries which is a good explanation for the tool, what it is able to do.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 11, 2019)

Great. Can the product work with a kontakt standalone multi.... without any daw ? Or must it work within a daw only. Just an idea..... Thanks


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 11, 2019)

ridgero said:


> @Nextmidi Which Orchestra Library did you use for your Teasers?


You’re listening to a 32-track template with the following VIs. 
Positioning is done using Eareckon Eareverb 2 (ERs) and Altiverb TODD AO (Tail). 

All nextmidi teasers have been played with the setup below. 

Although also all other articulations, mutes etc. can be recalled directly with Divisimate’s ‘Trigger' Plugin shooting CCs (audiomodeling), UACC (spitfireaudio) or KS upon load of every preset to every single port/instrument independently. 

WW: Tin Whistle - Ilya Efimov 
Piccolo, Flute, Alto Flute - Audiomodeling 
Oboe 1/2, Eng. Horn – Aaron Venture Infinite Woodwinds 
Bb Clarinet 1/2, Bb Bass Clarinet - Audiomodeling 
Bassoon 1/2, CBassoon – Audiomodeling 

BRASS 
Horn 1-4, Trumpet 1-4, Trombone 1-3, Bass Trombone, Tuba Samplemodeling Brass 

PERC 

Piano - Garritan Yamaha CFX 

STRINGS 
Vl. I, Vl. II, Vla, Vc., D.B. each on one midi track, each sending out to a combination of 4 instrument tracks: 

e.g. Vl. I: 
- Spitfire Audio Symphonic Strings Violin I (ProEdition, Broad Mix, all articulations in one Kontakt instance - Performance Legato) 
- Audiomodeling Violin I (Body a) 
- Audiomodeling Violin I (Body b) 
- Audiomodeling Violin I (Body c) 


The key to the string sound is the combination of multiple modeled solo instruments and the sampled ensemble and the simultaneous performance of the parts with Divisimate. 
This way you get the detail, vibrato and expression from the solos and the tone and body from the ensemble.
I reckon you could achieve a similar result with Berlin Strings.


----------



## nilblo (Dec 11, 2019)

Woha!! I´m going to be 70 yo next summer. I walk my dog every day for about two hours compiled.
I´m a vegetarian since 1981 (feel free to bash me for my very conscientious choice - I could´t care less..) 
I recon my choice of nutrition and the excessive walking (I´m sure someone will call it exessive..) could have a positive influence on my physical & mental health. I write music and have been doing so for my whole life. Is my music any good? I´m not the person to ask - but I have been performed.. Some small pieces now and then. NOW - this software... hmmm? I think I´ll just have to go for it.
If not but for the learning process of the software. I recon - either I´m accelerating going gaa-gaa or, I´m postponing that due to the fact, this is a lot to learn and assimilate thus hopefully forcing the brain to stay alert. The possibilities of this software! Especially when noodling.. And with MY LIBRARIES!! Well done guys!


----------



## artinro (Dec 11, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> For sure there is potential in this workflow tool, but with a busy schedule for the next 2 months - buying now, something that looks like it might take more than a couple days to set up for our individual unique rigs, may cause me to miss the introductory price. :( I probably speak for a few of us when I say 'templates' (lots of them) will be critical. Congratulations on the release.



Well said. Agree. Please make this a priority NextMidi.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 11, 2019)

Even if you don't build a megasetup. Just to build good sounding string ensembles is an interesting tool.
How often have I built my own ensembles from several solo instruments to avoid having to fight 180 violins?


----------



## NoamL (Dec 11, 2019)

The person I work for often sketches strings on a single track. Can I take the MIDI he creates and use DivisiMate to split it after the fact? In other words can DM work on already recorded MIDI or is it purely for realtime use?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 11, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> You’re listening to a 32-track template with the following VIs.
> Positioning is done using Eareckon Eareverb 2 (ERs) and Altiverb TODD AO (Tail).
> 
> All nextmidi teasers have been played with the setup below.
> ...




Ok this explains it well and supports my not 'recognizing' the 'sound' for those strings in Teaser a. Has pique my interest to look at Audio Modelling again (for strings). I am less convinced with the wds from them.

Thanks for these details and any upcoming walk-thru vid of the same.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm still a little confused as to how this works, is it just splitting up instruments voices across the keyboard? So trumpets will be played on highest two notes if you assign it so, and horns in the middle notes and trombones on the bottom notes for example? What about switching articulations and changing dynamics? In the teasers it seemed like they were effortlessly going from short notes to long notes without key switches and changing dynamic layers without a modwheel


----------



## korruptkey (Dec 11, 2019)

IPad Only?


----------



## theiss1979 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## star.keys (Dec 11, 2019)

Great news. Are you planning to release any pre-built templates for popular sample libraries? That would give us a good head start and the tool will be useable immediately while users learn how to use it.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 11, 2019)

As soon as the remote control app is available for Android, I'm in. Until then, I wouldn't be able to get the full benefit.

EDIT: unless there's a way to control the desktop application (e.g. change orchestration presets) from your MIDI keyboard, without having to fumble around with a mouse. Assigning MIDI commands to pads on a pad controller would be fine -- just as good as or even better than the tablet.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 11, 2019)

Intro price seems reasonable, yet tough to jump in as early adopter. 
Trial would be huge benefit in my case ....
Looking forward to capable User feedback over next weeks.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 11, 2019)

Two questions:

1) Is there a manual we can download and read?

2) Does the perform page of the desktop app have MIDI learn? (See my post at #22 above.)

Thanks!


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 11, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> 1) Is there a manual we can download and read?


Yes, you can find it at www.divisimate.com/support under "Resources" along with some quickstarts for ProTools, Cubase and Logic.



rrichard63 said:


> 2) Does the perform page of the desktop app have MIDI learn? (See my post at #22 above.)


It doesn't have MIDI learn, but instead of using the remote app you can switch Presets using CC31.

When Divisimate receives CC31 from any input device, it will load a preset corresponding to the CC value. The values 1-100 will trigger any of the 100 pads on the 5 pages of the perform view, left to right, top to bottom. Not sure if that would work with a pad controller, we rather built it for integration with other more universal control apps that some people may use anyways.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 11, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> instead of using the remote app you can switch Presets using CC31


That will work for me. Thanks!

EDIT: Depends on the pad controller, though. Mine can be programmed to send CC data.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 11, 2019)

The one-core, CPU recording load/throttling for Logic users could be a huge red flag, unless I'm missing something.

Really cool achievement that will no doubt find it's way into many pro workflows. Congratulations!


----------



## lucor (Dec 11, 2019)

This looks really cool, but seems like a real hassle to use with an existing, big template (1000+ tracks)? Since you only have 32 ports and have to select all the tracks that are part of the preset beforehand, which with 1000s of tracks takes some real work (and once you select something else or do an accidental misclick you have to do it all over again...). Unless it would somehow be possible to automatically select all tracks that are part of a preset once you load it.
I guess it would make more sense to build a new template just for this, with each preset having it's own folder, so it's easy to select the tracks?

I'm very intrigued by this, but as you can probably tell I'm still a bit confused and trying to wrap my head around how to use this.  If you can share some videos of your personal workflows, the templates you set up for it, etc. it would help a lot!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, awesome! But I have a question, I'm not quite sure if I understood. The divisi reminds of auto voicing in VSL's Vienna Instruments Pro Player.

Is your tool ...

a) assigning the divisi parts to the predefined voice matrix only, e.g. I select 4 part divisi, so I have to play four (or more) parts all the time

b) intelligently splitting the voices depending on the number of notes played (similar to LASS or MSB), e.g. if I play one note, all the divisi parts play in unisons etc.


----------



## mcalis (Dec 11, 2019)

@Nextmidi Does "trigger on preset load" mean the event will fire when it is selected in the perform tab? Since I'm missing C0-G#0 from the note triggers dropdown I am trying to send CC58 values to Cinematic Studio Strings but I am having some difficulty to make those CC events fire.

As a small suggestion: I would personally prefer the CC/Note value inputs on the trigger prompt to be text inputs instead of tall dropdowns, would make it a little easier to specify the correct value quickly!


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 11, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Is your tool ...
> 
> a) assigning the divisi parts to the predefined voice matrix only, e.g. I select 4 part divisi, so I have to play four (or more) parts all the time
> 
> b) intelligently splitting the voices depending on the number of notes played (similar to LASS or MSB), e.g. if I play one note, all the divisi parts play in unisons etc.


It is closer to a). Every voice is assigned only one note at a time. If you play more voices than selected, the engine will drop the note it "considers" most likely to be an error. If you play less notes than selected, it will distribute the notes across the voices in two different ways, depending on how much time has passed since the last full chord.
It will either 
a) assign the notes to the voices from the bottom up or
b) assign the notes in a way to the voices that leads to the smallest leaps within the voice leading.



mcalis said:


> Does "trigger on preset load" mean the event will fire when it is selected in the perform tab?


Exactly. Every time a preset that contains a trigger plugin is loaded (through the menu or the perform page), it will fire and send the chosen data.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 11, 2019)

can we use sustain pedal to sustain legato instruments?


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 11, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> can we use sustain pedal to sustain legato instruments?



Incoming sustain pedal is sent through to all active ports. Whether or not the instruments react to that depends on the scripting of the instrument receiving the data. But generally, yeah, you can.


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Dec 11, 2019)

This is incredible. I am setting up a big band template and it makes composing with Sample Modeling brass/saxes SO much quicker! And what makes it even cooler is I can create presets of standard voicings, so for example I can play a four note chord in a close voicing and automatically split it out so that bari sax doubles alto 1 8vb, or even drop 2, drop 2 and 4 voicings, etc. or for trumpets I can play a triad and have tpt 4 double tpt 1 8vb. I love this!

The limitations in Logic are a bummer, hopefully a workaround is found. 

The iPad app is great. It would be cool if you could save and load up different templates, for example a big band template and an orchestral template, each with 5 pages of presets.


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't know if I need this, I have to look at the tutorials and the manual to understand if it fits my workflow.

So is this basically and mostly a tool for live playing/recording? I cannot think a way to use it without performing the lines I would like to write.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 11, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> It is closer to a). Every voice is assigned only one note at a time. If you play more voices than selected, the engine will drop the note it "considers" most likely to be an error. If you play less notes than selected, it will distribute the notes across the voices in two different ways, depending on how much time has passed since the last full chord.
> It will either
> a) assign the notes to the voices from the bottom up or
> b) assign the notes in a way to the voices that leads to the smallest leaps within the voice leading.



Thank you very much ... can we elobrate on the 4-part divisi example? So, does it mean that unisono is possible? Sorry for the questions ... maybe I'm making things too complicated. 

1) I play four notes: sure, each note is played by it's predefined voice, from the bottom up.

2) I play three notes: ?

3) I play two notes: ?

4) I play one note: unisono?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 11, 2019)

This looks very interesting and I might jump in or wait...but those who use a polyphonic legato library like Afflatus can have a pseudo similar experience by creating a multi with the ensemble and solo instruments on one midi channel (not all ensembles are necessary). Flip the bass down one octave and instant inspiration. If Divisimate works as well as that I'm in.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Dec 11, 2019)

hmmm? 
Licence key on another machine or revoked? 
i think its Netflix then.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 11, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> Incoming sustain pedal is sent through to all active ports. Whether or not the instruments react to that depends on the scripting of the instrument receiving the data. But generally, yeah, you can.


fair enough, *but*....(if I may be greedy for a sec) why not thinking about having this functionality/ability built into Divisimate to apply sustain on the instruments regardless of their scripts?
I mean the main aim of the plugin is to let us play as many notes as we can (up to 10 fingers  ), but then comes the physical limitation and it would be very hard for us to change notes whith some fingers while trying to keep the others pressed down (supposing we're making legato chords pad)...Audiobro for example knew this limitation would be inevitable, and so they had to come up with the sustain pedal idea. Now Divisimate (from what appears to me) seem to be taking Audiobro's autodivisi concept to the next level, so overlooking such pitfall seems a bit strange to me.


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 11, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Thank you very much ... can we elobrate on the 4-part divisi example? So, does it mean that unisono is possible? Sorry for the questions ... maybe I'm making things too complicated.


No problem at all.
Unisons are possible, just not within in the same preset as a four note voicing. For the four note voicing you select four voices and route each to a different instrument. For a unison you select only one voice, and route that voice to all four instruments.
So for your questions, when you have 4 notes selected each note will only be assigned to ONE voice. 
So select 4 voices, play 3 notes -> 1 voice stays silent, play only 2 notes -> 2 voices stay silent. 
That is within the nature of the routing matrix and the engine. You can just set up different presets for unison, doublings and full chords and switch between them on the perform view or app.





CoffeeLover said:


> Licence key on another machine or revoked?


Don't know what this is about - send us a mail via the support form on our website and we'll check it out asap. 




Batrawi said:


> fair enough, *but*....(if I may be greedy for a sec) why not thinking about having this functionality/ability built into Divisimate to apply sustain on the instruments regardless of their scripts?


I think I get what you mean. It's possible that this would have some unwanted repercussions within a workflow, so this needs to be well thought out to work with the rest of the software. We'll think about that.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 11, 2019)

@Nextmidi

what I have not yet understood( or missed it) is how this all fits in, or doesn’t with templates in vepro- daw?

will this be like vepro-> divisimate-> daw?


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Dec 11, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> @Nextmidi
> 
> what I have not yet understood( or missed it) is how this all fits in, or doesn’t with templates in vepro- daw?
> 
> will this be like vepro-> divisimate-> daw?


VEP makes no difference. Signal flow is MIDI Controller -> Divisimate -> DAW. So when you play a chord on your midi controller, Divisimate distributes the notes to the different tracks in your DAW depending on how you have routed everything and what preset you have selected, and the notes are recorded as individual lines on individual tracks in your DAW.

It's a recording tool rather than a playback tool. So you can record a chordal passage in one pass using Divisimate and you will end up with several monophonic lines recorded to several different tracks.


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Dec 11, 2019)

After playing around a bit, I have a few ideas for features I would love to see:

-The ability to click and drag presets to rearrange them would be very helpful

-The ability to add colors to the preset buttons would be great to help visually organize presets and find what you are looking for quicker

-A more advanced transposer that, for example, would transpose the notes up an octave only when it goes below a certain note, could be very useful to prevent instruments from going out of range when you have several instruments doubling the bass line


----------



## Mystic (Dec 11, 2019)

Another android user chiming in here. Are you planning on making the app for us as well who are not Apple users? That would likely be the difference between me buying now or not.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mystic said:


> Are you planning on making the app for us as well who are not Apple users?


They told me by email that they had already received enough requests to put Android on their to do list.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 11, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> They told me by email that they had received enough requests to put Android on their to do list.


I guess it's a question of when then. Are we talking a month or a year for it to come?


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 11, 2019)

Really excited about this - would be nice to have an Android app. I thought about using this for orchestration but it could help so much with live performance.


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 12, 2019)

Disappointed in Logics inability to handle/route MIDI. If anything is giving me a reason to switch back to Cubase, it's this.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 12, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> For a unison you select only one voice, and route that voice to all four instruments.
> So for your questions, when you have 4 notes selected each note will only be assigned to ONE voice.


Sorry one question. When we apply Humanization in this unison scenario, will each instrument receive its own different/randomized humanization values? Or will the hunanization apply on the ONE voice (meaning that all instruments will receive the same humanization values)?

Sorry if my question is unclear, but this whole thing is mixed up for slow minds such as mine  I learn better with video walkthroughs, so hopefully I will have less questions when more of these come out in the future.


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 12, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> Sorry one question. When we apply Humanization in this unison scenario, will each instrument receive its own different/randomized humanization values? Or will the hunanization apply on the ONE voice (meaning that all instruments will receive the same humanization values)?


The Humanization works on the basis of routed ports. So if you route a single voice to multiple instruments, each of the instruments will be humanized with different values.



Batrawi said:


> I learn better with video walkthroughs, so hopefully I will have less questions when more of these come out in the future.


Don't worry there will be more videos up soon!


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 12, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> The Humanization works on the basis of routed ports. So if you route a single voice to multiple instruments, each of the instruments will be humanized with different values.


This is just AWESOME! literally a "game changer" piece of plugin (bought already by the way)....could we estimate this humanization concept evolving in the future, to include more variables (such as fluctuation in tuning etc...)? I understand this might be challenging as not all instruments will respond to such variables without sounding weird (specially sample-based instruments) but, it would be good to have more possibilities anyway to experiment with


----------



## AEF (Dec 12, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> Disappointed in Logics inability to handle/route MIDI. If anything is giving me a reason to switch back to Cubase, it's this.



would be even better if Logic updated to accommodate.


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 12, 2019)

AEF said:


> would be even better if Logic updated to accommodate.


I’ve sent yet ANOTHER message for improved MIDI routing. I wonder how many need to be sent before we see any change.


----------



## gyprock (Dec 12, 2019)

Can someone please explain the issue with Logic’s midi routing? I’m new to Logic and have started using it because on the surface it appears more "logical" to work with than Cubase.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 12, 2019)

IMHO, Apple will not ever improve this aspect of midi routing. Its based on decades of legacy, based around the environment, etc.. And whenever I have brought up this issue, numerous die hard LogicPro fans have gotten very upset about the idea of changing anything. I don't think it will change. This is just the way LogicPro is setup.

Now back to this thread, I guess the hang up with this product is that since Logic doesn't have any way to configure specific tracks to listen to specific midi devices, the way pretty much all other DAW's do, it can be a bit fiddly. You have to use the midi audio demux mode (see midi preferences). Then basically any record enabled tracks will pull the midi channel they are configured for. I don't see any reason why this wouldn't work with this new NextMidi product, but its fiddly I agree, I am not a fan of LogicPro's midi routing either. But it is what it is and not likely to change.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 12, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> Disappointed in Logics inability to handle/route MIDI. If anything is giving me a reason to switch back to Cubase, it's this.


Why did you switch from Cubase to Logic in the first place. Just curious. I often thought about switching to Cubase.


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 12, 2019)

gyprock said:


> Can someone please explain the issue with Logic’s midi routing? I’m new to Logic and have started using it because on the surface it appears more "logical" to work with than Cubase.



The key to Apple software is that when there's a basic conflict between what we want and what Apple prefers, we should be persuaded to accede to their preference. This holds true in video no less than audio. They know what's best for us. 

But seriously folks, dewdman42 is right - this is probably never going to change. 

Great product idea, nextmidi! Too bad Logic users are limited to 16 channels.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 12, 2019)

In fairness to Apple, I do not think this is one of those typical Apple knows best things. If anything it probably has more to do with long time hold outs from Emagic that still work for Apple....or...even more likely.....really old code from Emagic that nobody from Apple wants to mess with (in the environment area in particular)


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 12, 2019)

I also want to say its possible to get more than 16 channels to 16 instruments...but the only thing is you can't record to more than 16 midi tracks at the same time I don't think. You only have ten fingers. Not sure this is such a big problem here.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 12, 2019)

@Nextmidi do you have an ETA on Android app release?


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 12, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> In fairness to Apple, I do not think this is one of those typical Apple knows best things. If anything it probably has more to do with long time hold outs from Emagic that still work for Apple....or...even more likely.....really old code from Emagic that nobody from Apple wants to mess with (in the environment area in particular)



I am sorry to sound so bitter, but I am. I was a long time FCP user as well as Creator/Notator/Logic user. I don't know enough to know if this really is a code problem so fundamental that it's too hard to change - maybe you're right. Seems weird, but I will suspend judgement. If it's old hold-outs from Emagic objecting - that is a ridiculous reason!


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 12, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> I also want to say its possible to get more than 16 channels to 16 instruments...but the only thing is you can't record to more than 16 midi tracks at the same time I don't think. You only have ten fingers. Not sure this is such a big problem here.



This is still a limitation if you want more than 16 instruments in one set up, isn't it? I'm still wrapping my mind around it, but I would think you might want the option to trigger more than one sound 'per finger' if you are building an orchestra or something else massive; as well as the option to have keyboard zones, as I believe they do in one of the teasers. I can think of lots of uses for more than 16.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 12, 2019)

You can find ways to route the midi to more than 16 channels of instruments making sound, using the environment. But I believe you can only record to 16 discrete and separate midi tracks at once.


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 12, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> You can find ways to route the midi to more than 16 channels of instruments making sound, using the environment. But I believe you can only record to 16 discrete and separate midi tracks at once.



Yes, you can have only 16 discrete and separate MIDI tracks *available* at once. It's a limitation, since the whole idea is setting up and playing complex ensembles live. Doesn't mean it's not useful at all in LXP, but having only half the live tracks available in one patch is a limitation.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 12, 2019)

for playing a live ensemble you don't need to go through tracks at all! You only need to be limited to 16 tracks if you are actually recording them. You can bypass the track section completely and go to as many instrument plugins as you want, using the environment! 

Make no mistake, its convoluted to do, I think it could be better but whining about it now probably won't change it. LogicPro has a long legacy of working this way and its very unlikely to change.


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 12, 2019)

ag75 said:


> Why did you switch from Cubase to Logic in the first place. Just curious. I often thought about switching to Cubase.


I was on PC and got a super great deal on Cubase VST when it first came out. When I finally went back to college to get my composition degree, my school was using Macs and Logic.


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 12, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> for playing a live ensemble you don't need to go through tracks at all! You only need to be limited to 16 tracks if you are actually recording them. You can bypass the track section completely and go to as many instrument plugins as you want, using the environment!
> 
> Make no mistake, its convoluted to do, I think it could be better but whining about it now probably won't change it. LogicPro has a long legacy of working this way and its very unlikely to change.



By 'live' I didn't mean playing in a nightclub. The main point of the software is recording separate tracks. And I think I can whine about it if I feel like it, pal. I'm _done_ whining now, but if this isn't the place for that, what is?!


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 13, 2019)

@Nextmidi or "Studio One" users, is this how we're supposed to setup the DAW to work with Divisimate? _(I'm only using a 2-voicing/port example for simplicity)



_

...cause when I use this setup and try to play a 2-notes chord, the instruments still play in unison (on the higher note) instead of playing a chord, while I have actually set Divisimate to split the voices as per below






So...what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 13, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> So...what am I doing wrong?


Hi Batrawi,
Make sure that your ports receive from all channels:





Divisimate sends to each port on channel 1 by default, so the second port would appear silent the way you set it up.

And (just in case) make sure, your tracks are hooked correctly to different ports.






I just had a try in S1, and it works fine like this over here.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 13, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> Hi Batrawi,
> Make sure that your ports receive from all channels:
> 
> 
> ...


thanx a lot! will try this

Edit: @Nextmidi thanks again it worked


----------



## IvanP (Dec 13, 2019)

This looks really good. 

Would love to try the concept to make sure it suits my workflow. 

Is there a Trial version available? Thank you


----------



## Allegro (Dec 13, 2019)

First of all congratulations on the release! I think this product has the potential to be more than just a Divisi engine. An Android App and a trial version are my "only" two requests


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 13, 2019)

I do think this is fascinating but not really ideal for a Logic user like me. Also, I can't help but wonder if this would not take lot of hours of configuration and then practicing with it for it to feel as spontaneous as my current workflow does.

But again, intriguing.


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 13, 2019)

Like the technology. Is there a future planned option for Pro Tools?


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 13, 2019)

A bit dissapointed so far unfortunally...

I essentially loaded up 5 legato patches (all CSS strings sections) and was expecting to play poly legato. But that does not work. I can only play a leading line legato and all other have to be sustains because they won't trigger connected notes reliably. They also can not overlap with the leading instrument...

Edit:
I think I found out what is bothering me.
When loading up 2 voices and I play 2 keys, then hold down both keys and play a third, It won't trigger because there are only 2 voices, but that means that it is very hard to play legato lines at all.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 13, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> Disappointed in Logics inability to handle/route MIDI. If anything is giving me a reason to switch back to Cubase, it's this.



Tough crowd!



jonnybutter said:


> This is still a limitation if you want more than 16 instruments in one set up, isn't it?



This looks like a useful tool and I'm all for it, but the concept of automatic orchestration only goes so far. Automatic divisi in a string library (like LASS) or choir, fab. But to me worrying that you can only record on 16 tracks at the same time is God's way of telling you that you need to slow down and think about WTF you're doing.

It's so easy to assign notes to voices in the Score editor, for example, or to select the outside voices in any editor, or just to point and click at the notes you want to copy and paste and transpose and humanize... or better yet, to play the parts in multiple times to get some natural variety (even though the same person is likely to overdub him/herself exactly, but never mind).

And even then, I'd worry if all my writing were concerted.

I'm not dissing this tool at all, just saying that like everything else you'd want to use it judiciously.


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 13, 2019)

MA-Simon said:


> They also can not overlap with the leading instrument. Am I missing something?


When voices are supposed to overlap, there is hardly any way for the engine to know whether this is a voice crossing event, or a situation where the upper voice moves and the key was not properly released. In that dilemma it will prioritize to keep the upper line intact.
To accomodate reliable chord+melody playing you can activate and route the melody range. You can play in the melody range an octave higher to get out of the way of the chords while playing, and transpose the melody part an octave down. This way the melody will stay inaffected by the divisi logic and divisi notes can cross the melody at any time.

The legato thing is something else. I can understand that this bothers you. This depends a bit on the instruments used. Some instruments (like SWAM, Spitfire or OT) already trigger the legato transitions when there is minimal or no gap between the notes, while some (like CSS) explicitly need the overlap to trigger legato. Apparently we mainly tested with the former, and didn't optimize for the latter.
That is something that should be easy to address in an update, by just adding a very short delay to the note off events to create the overlaps so transitions get triggered in all instruments. Noted. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 13, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Tough crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there anything in composition one doesn't do judiciously? I don't think it's god's way of telling me anything, Nick. There's a lot of ways to compose and perform, and this looks like another nice tool. I wouldn't use it all the time, just as I don't use _any_ one method all the time. What I meant was that this product is limited when you use it in Logic, because it is. I can think of lots of ways to use more than 16 voices, and not just in orchestral music.

What's fun about it is the live performance element. Yes, you might want to tweak the tracks later to randomize timing and other things. But, as so often in these kinds of things, while you lose something (individual timing variations per voice) you also gain something (the human element of performance at a more meta-level). Luckily, we don't have to abandon any previous techniques when new ones come along.

I am intrigued! And I wish it wasn't a kludge in Logic. But, c'est la vie


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 13, 2019)

jonnybutter said:


> I can think of lots of ways to use more than 16 voices, and not just in orchestral music.



16 voices on one line (not counting strings)? Okay.

To me using the word "limitation" seems a little strong, but okay. I mean, you can still use this utility to divisi-ize your chords in conjunction with multitimbral instances.


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Dec 13, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> 16 voices on one line (not counting strings)? Okay.
> 
> To me using the word "limitation" seems a little strong, but okay. I mean, you can still use this utility to divisi-ize your chords in conjunction with multitimbral instances.



It's not about 16 voices on one line. The 16 voice limit means you can only route midi from Divisimate to 16 different channels in Logic.


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 13, 2019)

Exactly, sbarrettmusic. In fairness to Nick, it's a new product, and it takes some doing to get one's head around. I haven't totally groked all the possibilities myself. But when every other DAW can route to 32 channels and Logic can route to only 16, that is a limitation - and it's not my opinion, but just a fact. 

They wouldn't have built the product with 32 if there was no use for them!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 13, 2019)

sbarrettmusic said:


> It's not about 16 voices on one line. The 16 voice limit means you can only route midi from Divisimate to 16 different channels in Logic.



no not correct. You can only route to 16 "tracks" in logic. If this product can "divisi" your input to multiple ports, then you can receive all of them, 16, 32, or more...into the LogicPro environment and those can be sent to that many instrument channels, no problem. But only by bypassing the sequencer section. If you need to actually record more than 16 polyphonic lines at once...which honestly 16 is well more then enough actual polyphonic lines. Then you are limited to 16 polyphonic lines. But you can route those lines to many instruments for layering, etc.. in LogicPro. you are not limited to 16 instruments. You are limited to actually recording 16 midi tracks with 16 polyphonic lines at once.


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 13, 2019)

jonnybutter said:


> They wouldn't have built the product with 32 if there was no use for them!





Dewdman42 said:


> If you need to actually record more than 16 polyphonic lines at once..


It's not so much about the polyphony but about the amount of different parts you can permanently route to different instruments.
The idea behind Divisimate is not only about splitting up chords into musical voices, but combining and setting up voicings between many instruments within one application.
You may rarely use all 32 ports at the same time. But being able to switch from Flute+Harp+Violin 1 to 4 horns to full string orchestra without having to reroute anything once you set up your template - That's the idea. So with single instruments for woodwinds, brass, strings and auxiliaries the 32 ports really come in handy.

But of course you can actually get a lot of use out of Divisimate with just 16 ports. 
For example you can set up a partial workflow, where you only control brass and woodwinds with Divisimate and play everything else the conventional way. 
When we were starting out with development I used Divisimate a lot for Big Band arrangements. There you can also get very far with 16 ports.

Best,
Steffen


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 13, 2019)

sbarrettmusic said:


> It's not about 16 voices on one line. The 16 voice limit means you can only route midi from Divisimate to 16 different channels in Logic.



Gotta be careful with the terminology: MIDI ports (physical or virtual 16-channel MIDI streams), MIDI channels (there are 16 per port), tracks, voices.

There actually is a way to get a Logic track (or Channel Strip) to listen to multiple MIDI ports by cabling them directly to it in the Environment from the Physical Input object, then cabling the channel strip to the Sequencer Input.

Then you filter the channels you don't want, at least that's the easiest way I can think of doing this.

It's a little convoluted, but it works fine. And there's more to it than I've written here.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 13, 2019)

Both the K2500 and the VL1 are connected to the Kontakt instrument here. Those happen to be physical instruments connected to Ports 1 and 2 of an AMT 8 interface, but they could be virtual ports coming from Divisimate just as easily.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 13, 2019)

That's one way to do it.

The main problem I am seeing is that LogicPro can only isolate per-channel in the sequencer section. You can only record to 16 tracks, one per channel. If you're using 32 channels on two ports, then the channels will double up, so channel 1 from both port1 and port2 would record to one track, and so on. Because in LogicPro the only way to isolate channels is to use the demix mode (project settings), which can basically route all midi from all ports that are cabled into the sequencer...and route them by-channel, So you can record 16 discrete polyphonic parts, one for each midi channel, merged from all incoming midi ports.

Now as to what sounds those 16 parts are making..that is totally dependent on any number of factors about how LogicPro is setup. Could be like above where you cable to the instrument channel first before sending to the sequencer and that works. Another way is to send to the sequencer first and then route from there to whatever instruments you want through a variety of means. I do prefer the latter because when I am ready to playback the tracks, they will already be routed to the instruments I want them routed to, but the downside is that its all funneled down to 16 parts that way. 

However, I can see what NextMidi is saying about being able to have more than 16 instruments waiting and listening at any time, even if at any given instant you are not using even 16 polyphonic lines..they are sitting there listening and waiting to record. I guess you could set that up the way Nick has recommended. with 32 instrument channels listening and making sound and have them all funnel into the sequencer but..... the 16 midi channels would be shared by multiple instruments in terms of recording them to midi tracks...so that's definitely a limitation. 

I think a motivated user could probably setup something in the environment perhaps with some switches and buttons for quickly enabling certain configurations of how the 32 or 64 or however many instrument channels you want...will funnel down to 16 midi tracks for recording up to 16 polyphonic parts.

Yes...fiddly...


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Dec 13, 2019)

So in theory it should be possible to route each Divisimate port to a different channel strip and make use of all the available ports? I just tried it out and I can get the midi to route properly to the correct channels but when I record the midi it goes on the track that is selected in the main window rather than the track the midi is routed to...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes correct.

In order to multi-record 16 channels you have to go to project settings and check the box for midi demix. Then setup 16 tracks and configure them from each of the 16 midi channels...then record enable them all and try again.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 13, 2019)

Though with channels inserted in between there in the environment, it might do some wonky stuff with the midi channels, I'm not sure... but let us know if it works.


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Dec 13, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Yes correct.
> 
> In order to multi-record 16 channels you have to go to project settings and check the box for midi demix. Then setup 16 tracks and configure them from each of the 16 midi channels...then record enable them all and try again.



Yeah, I did do that already so something else must be going on.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 13, 2019)

I just tried a little test. Using NIck's approach of inserting channel strips in the enviornement seems to be doing wonky things to the midi channels, so I'm not sure that will work. Maybe there is some setting to make it happen, I haven't figured it out if there is one.

But first to talk about basic demix mode. If you have the environment cabled normally...just out of your midi ports to the sequencer, then setup 16 midi tracks and make sure each one is set to a specific midi channel not ALL. Demix on, record enable them all and then at least you will get the 16 tracks getting recorded. That works...

But as to how to route first through the instruments before the sequencer, I'm not so sure that will work.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 13, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> I guess you could set that up the way Nick has recommended



To be clear, I'm only showing that it can be done, not saying a sane person would want to do that in a million years.

That Konkakt can have 16 parts if it's a multitimbral instance.

This is not a problem for normal people.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 13, 2019)

so just thinking about side the box for a minute. I think a solution would be to record to 16 midi channels the 16 parts, and have the instrument be, say, VePro. Then you could use a Scripter script to quickly decide where to send those 16 channels in VePro. I'd suggest to NextMIDI that they might want to consider making an AU-mfx plugin, just for LogicPro, which can listen for OSC messages from Divisimate or something, to determine how to route those 16 channels to which ports/channels in VePro at any given instant. 

I think it might be possible to do something that way to change on the fly which instruments are making sound from the 16 available midi channels in the sequencer.


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Dec 13, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Gotta be careful with the terminology: MIDI ports (physical or virtual 16-channel MIDI streams), MIDI channels (there are 16 per port), tracks, voices.


From the Divisimate Logic Pro Quick Start guide:

"Logic Pro is not capable of recording midi from several midi ports discretely. It can however record incoming midi-events with different midi-channels separately. So we have to transform the incoming data from the Divisimate Ports and give the data from each port a different channel. The maximum number of usable ports in Logic Pro therefore is limited to 16, since there are only 16 MIDI channels."

Hence why I said you can only route to 16 channels (midi channels).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 13, 2019)

we've established that I think, but the open question is how to make use of more than 16 instruments, if its even possible at all.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 13, 2019)

sbarrettmusic said:


> From the Divisimate Logic Pro Quick Start guide:
> 
> Hence why I said you can only route to 16 channels (midi channels).



You can route any 16-channel MIDI port coming from Divisimate to as many Instrument or MIDI tracks as you want, as I showed with that screenshot above.

I can't think of a scenario that Logic can't be set up to handle. Can you?


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Dec 13, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> You can route any 16-channel MIDI port coming from Divisimate to as many Instrument or MIDI tracks as you want, as I showed with that screenshot above.
> 
> I can't think of a scenario that Logic can't be set up to handle. Can you?


That's not the point. Steffen described above the limitations this creates with this software.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 13, 2019)

Nick, the routing you suggested doesn't work right in this scenario.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 13, 2019)

What scenario? I'm afraid I don't see the post when I search for Steffen on any of the five pages of this thread.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 13, 2019)

And by the way I want to repeat that I"m not suggesting that routing for one minute! I think it's perfectly ludicrous.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 13, 2019)

@Nextmidi 
I think there might be a bug(?) with VSL Instrument(s) when playing in unision via Divisimate. I am particularly speaking about Dimension Strings using the standard Vienna Instruments player (the only 2 products I have from VSL so can't confirm about the others). 

So... the problem is:
When I play 2 or more vienna instruments in unison (by routing 2 or more ports to a single voice in Divisimate), the release sound of the instruments gets completely choked (almost like a sucking effect) when releasing the key off the keyboard.

This issue doesn't happen though if I play only 1 vienna instrument. I also haven't experienced the same issue when I used kontakt instruments


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh boy! I think we(myself included) are starting to turn this thread into being more technical rather than commercial, no? I mean most points are valid but the product has also been very upfront in what it can and what it cannot do since the beginning already...so just to be fair to the product, give it its commercial sapce, and also to help Steffen get hold of the other technical-type discussions & issues, maybe we should start creating a separate thread then? I also should start directing my issues to Steffen via PM or to the support team directly.

._.and no. I'm no moderator in case you're wondering... but gosh look at me



_


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 14, 2019)

Thank you for your support! 

I think my problem is with this (Copied out of the help manual):
_"the engine will make a decision which of the notes will fit the best with a close voice leading and drop the other one. If all active voices are playing and an additional note is received, the engine will wait for another note to end before rearranging the chord."_

It does not work well for playing live for me...

*What I would want ideally:* Playing 3 voices, but when I add another finger to the keyboard, the note closest tho it should automatically end and switch to ne new note, rather then wait until I remove a finger from my keyboard. Otherwise I get to many dropped notes.

Maybe this could be added as a toggle?


Question:
Ah... what happens if my 1st voice it outside the range of voice 4?
Because divisimate does not know if that voice can sound for that instrument. (It will map & send midi).
It would be cool if we could *set a range to each p*ort (similar to the keyrange in kontakt), so that divisimate will prio the voices which are actually in playable range.
Maybe I am overthinking it. But it's not very intuitive to play for me live. Because unless I play the basses which are voice 4, then celi 3, viola 2, I can not get voice 1, violins, to trigger sound in the hi range at all.


----------



## lelepar (Dec 14, 2019)

MA-Simon said:


> *What I would want ideally:* Playing 3 voices, but when I add another finger to the keyboard, the note closest tho it should automatically end and switch to ne new note, rather then wait until I remove a finger from my keyboard. Otherwise I get to many dropped notes.
> 
> Maybe this could be added as a toggle?



I agree, it would be nice to provide it as an option.



> Question:
> Ah... what happens if my 1st voice it outside the range of voice 4?
> Because divisimate does not know if that voice can sound for that instrument. (It will map & send midi).
> It would be cool if we could *set a range to each p*ort (similar to the keyrange in kontakt), so that divisimate will prio the voices which are actually in playable range.
> Maybe I am overthinking it. But it's not very intuitive to play for me live. Because unless I play the basses which are voice 4, then celi 3, viola 2, I can not get voice 1, violins, to trigger sound in the hi range at all.



@MA-Simon you should use plugins, e.g. transpose +12 semitones the voice you have mapped to violins:


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 14, 2019)

it be nice to have a demo version (coudnt find one) and also a logic pro template thats using several 16 midi ports or more complex than the one thats now.
im still having a hard time understand what exactly is doing or how or why i needed or how i would set it up in a full orch setup. ... seems like its cool but until someone does a more simple review and not real time playing with several layers of who knows what playing at the same time or not.. i dunno... i wont be able to tell.. and seems in logic its a bit finicky the routing but thats a given.. w vep w everything.


----------



## meradium (Dec 14, 2019)

Cool stuff! A bit pricey for my humble needs. But for those on a budget and with some time on their hands and a decent understanding of NodeJS you can actually roll something similar on your own - without the handy UI obviously  Getting the automated polyphonic separation right is a bit of a pain though 

And yes, a demo version to test things out would be quite handy.... in case budget improves and you get tiered of tinkering.


----------



## nilblo (Dec 14, 2019)

Demo version is a must given that DAW's can behave very differently not to mention our methods - how we approach our tasks. It is impossible for me to decide wether to buy this intriguing software. Maybe if I happen to meet some stranger who´s got the software and is willing to let me try it out? As if that would ever happen... so - no buy for me.


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Dec 14, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> What scenario? I'm afraid I don't see the post when I search for Steffen on any of the five pages of this thread.


It was on the same page as your post, but here you go:

"It's not so much about the polyphony but about the amount of different parts you can permanently route to different instruments.
The idea behind Divisimate is not only about splitting up chords into musical voices, but combining and setting up voicings between many instruments within one application.
You may rarely use all 32 ports at the same time. But being able to switch from Flute+Harp+Violin 1 to 4 horns to full string orchestra without having to reroute anything once you set up your template - That's the idea. So with single instruments for woodwinds, brass, strings and auxiliaries the 32 ports really come in handy.

But of course you can actually get a lot of use out of Divisimate with just 16 ports.
For example you can set up a partial workflow, where you only control brass and woodwinds with Divisimate and play everything else the conventional way.
When we were starting out with development I used Divisimate a lot for Big Band arrangements. There you can also get very far with 16 ports.

Best,
Steffen"


----------



## midi-et-quart (Dec 14, 2019)

lelepar said:


> I agree, it would be nice to provide it as an option.
> 
> 
> 
> @MA-Simon you should use plugins, e.g. transpose +12 semitones the voice you have mapped to violins:



Thanks for making these tutorials by the way! Still undecided if it's something for me or not, as I'm quite a big fan of adding each note one by one and recording each voicd separately. But here it clearly shows how quickly one could get satisfying results,will follow these tutorials and videos anyways!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 14, 2019)

Hang on. All the MIDI ports get merged in the Sequencer Input, don’t they. 

Oh well, that means you can only play 50 billion parts at once live.


----------



## IvanP (Dec 15, 2019)

+1 on Trial / Demo version.

Thanks!


----------



## thebob (Dec 15, 2019)

yep I need to know if I feel this workflow or not.. 

need a trial..


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 15, 2019)

This App looks super interesting.

@Nextmidi Is there a way to take an existing piano midi for those who like to write in piano first and have Divisimate split that midi track into separate voices for a string section? Or would I need to now play that in fresh?


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Dec 15, 2019)

As an early adopter, i must say it is a Joy to use - No hangs, just works. Super Excited to see the potential of this software, provided it keeps getting support. 

There is so much potential for music creation with its pretty simple Premise - though i do hope they add a lot more presets to things like the Repeater, or Just main functions. 

The Repeater is like a mini sequencer, but i would love to see it added to - Maybe some ability to Add a Randomness to the pattern - or have it rest one bar, and trigger every second bar on certain instruments.

They could also add different types of Rhythms from " Alberti Bass" , Walking Basses, use different types of MODES (A Scale type module along with Repeater , Transposer + Repeater) , be able to use repeating chords on certain channels etc

I think this has alot of potential if it is realised, and like most good ideas, is pretty simple at its heart. 

Eagerly waiting more presets to inspire!


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Dec 15, 2019)

When I installed Divisimate it asked if I wanted to activate a license or start a free 7 day trial, so it seems there is a trial available but I don't see any link on the website to download the software without buying it...


----------



## midi-et-quart (Dec 16, 2019)

sbarrettmusic said:


> When I installed Divisimate it asked if I wanted to activate a license or start a free 7 day trial, so it seems there is a trial available but I don't see any link on the website to download the software without buying it...


Is it also available as a remote app for the iPad? I would really like to incorporate it into my setup this way, a bit like we know it from some fancy looking setups.


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 16, 2019)

Benjamin Duk said:


> @Nextmidi Is there a way to take an existing piano midi for those who like to write in piano first and have Divisimate split that midi track into separate voices for a string section? Or would I need to now play that in fresh?


It's possible to route MIDI from a DAW track into Divisimate and record the output on other tracks. You just need a MIDI loopback tool like Loopmidi on Windows - and on Mac it's super easy without additional software.



sbarrettmusic said:


> When I installed Divisimate it asked if I wanted to activate a license or start a free 7 day trial, so it seems there is a trial available but I don't see any link on the website to download the software without buying it...


There is an option to run Divisimate in trial mode for a couple of days in case there is a problem with activation.
To roll it out as a public trial version there are a few tweaks we would need to do to that system. Since so many people requested it, we are looking into it.


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Dec 16, 2019)

midi-et-quart said:


> Is it also available as a remote app for the iPad? I would really like to incorporate it into my setup this way, a bit like we know it from some fancy looking setups.


Yes, there is a free iPad add that acts as a remote to select different presets.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Dec 17, 2019)

What is the price going to be after introductory offer? 

Would love to see sets of voicing presets based on moods and genres, and particular composers, abit like Scaler. Seems to be huge potential there. 

Also is there any way you could use this inconjunction with other midi tools like scaler? Im assuming not because it takes up the instruments input already???? 

+1 For Android version


----------



## chapbot (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm still waiting for a tutorial on how to get those string sounds!


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 17, 2019)

Will Blackburn said:


> What is the price going to be after introductory offer?


Regular price is 199USD after January 6.



Will Blackburn said:


> Also is there any way you could use this inconjunction with other midi tools like scaler? Im assuming not because it takes up the instruments input already????


I haven't tried that with Scaler, but you can use any MIDI-device as input for Divisimate, and with some midi loopback tool you can route MIDI from the DAW back to Divisimate. So if you set up scaler in your DAW on a Midi Track, send that out to Divisimate, and then record the Divisimate Ports on different tracks, that could work. 



chapbot said:


> I'm still waiting for a tutorial on how to get those string sounds!


It's in the works, but it will take a bit more time to be ready. Lots to do over here.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 17, 2019)

Unfortunately step entry does not work. If I step entry a chord it records only the lowest channel/port. Am I missing something or can't step entry be done? This really should work.
How do you exactly route a midi (piano) track from cubase into divisimate and back? On a macpro high sierra. A tutorial for midi/tech noobs like me would be very welcome.
Otherwise I think it's a great piece of software with a lot of potential.


----------



## RiverOak (Dec 17, 2019)

Finally! The lack of software like this has bugged me for years.
To the point that I recently started developing my own.

Now I have to consider if I should continue or not as mine is still in the very early dev phase. But it does have a different approach so there might be value in doing it still.

Anyhow, congrats on the release! And thanks for also noticing this empty space in the toolbox.


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 18, 2019)

This tool looks incredibly useful and simple to use.


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 18, 2019)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Unfortunately step entry does not work. If I step entry a chord it records only the lowest channel/port.


Yup, unfortunately the step input in cubase is not built for this - since you can only step input into one part at a time and the step input does not seem to record the midi input assigned to the specific track. Unfortunately we can't do anything about that, since that's just the way it's built in Cubase.


Markus Kohlprath said:


> How do you exactly route a midi (piano) track from cubase into divisimate and back? On a macpro high sierra. A tutorial for midi/tech noobs like me would be very welcome.



There's a lot of videos we want to make - for now we'll finish the tutorial series and the teaser-template thingy, and then we'll get to a video for tricks like that. I'll see if we can provide a written tutorial earlier!


In the meantime we just uploaded part 4 of our tutorial series, looking at the preset management and the perform view.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 18, 2019)

It would be great if you could keep the intro price until all the videos helping the buying decision are available.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 18, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> Yup, unfortunately the step input in cubase is not built for this - since you can only step input into one part at a time and the step input does not seem to record the midi input assigned to the specific track. Unfortunately we can't do anything about that, since that's just the way it's built in Cubase.



So practicing piano is still required .


----------



## justthere (Dec 19, 2019)

Regarding the legato issue - as a workaround if you are using, say, CSS in Cubase, for each legato track set a MIDI modifier on that track that lengthens durations just a little bit. With a little effort you could become accustomed to playing as if that were not the case. No, it doesn’t fix everything, but...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 20, 2019)

I don't know if this has been discussed already and I missed it, feel free to point me there.

But what does the engine play if I hit single notes within a orchestrated/chordal preset?

Basically - let's say I have a classical string ensemble routed to different Divisimate channels but somewhere within the performance I want *only cellos* for a few seconds... 

Does the engine realize that I want cellos based on the range I am in or do I have to switch presets? 
But if I don't, what would it do if I play just 1 or 2 notes within a classical string arrangement at one point? 

I could imagine that it also depends if I let go of all notes and basically start that exemplary "cellos only" phrase from nothing - or if I just release all notes but still hold the cellos and just keep playing with it.


----------



## justthere (Dec 20, 2019)

I don’t think that I saw this in the videos, and I may just be being thick about this, but I have a question: if I have it set to 2 voices and I play a single line, does that go to both of them? I ask because divisi means dividing the section into smaller sections. So if I had a set of divisi samples - desks 1-4 and 5-8 - each assigned to a port, if I played one note would I hear the whole group or just port 1? Because the behavior that I expect is that if I’m playing just one note then every port is active but if I’m playing two then it splits voices between ports. Is that the case or is it not?


----------



## gyprock (Dec 20, 2019)

One tiny issue that cost me an hour of time figuring out. I’m on a Mac with Cubase. When waking the computer from sleep mode and switching the midi keyboard back on, Divisimate loses the connection and you have to go back to its settings and re-enable the keyboard.

Apart from that, this is really cool software and I can’t wait for people to start sharing their presets.


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 21, 2019)

gyprock said:


> I’m on a Mac with Cubase. When waking the computer from sleep mode and switching the midi keyboard back on, Divisimate loses the connection and you have to go back to its settings and re-enable the keyboard.


Ah that makes sense, if the device is plug and play. Will check if we can do something about that. Thanks for the feedback, glad you enjoy it!




DarkestShadow said:


> But what does the engine play if I hit single notes within a orchestrated/chordal preset?





justthere said:


> I don’t think that I saw this in the videos, and I may just be being thick about this, but I have a question: if I have it set to 2 voices and I play a single line, does that go to both of them?



Actually, the new tutorial we just uploaded should answer most of your questions about the engine


----------



## justthere (Dec 21, 2019)

Ah. So what this needs is a momentary toggle for a mode wherein if you are set up with four voices but play one, all voices go there. And also an option for choosing last note priority so if I’m playing four voices and hit another key, it switches the nearest voice (selectable via preference as highest nearest or lowest nearest) to the incoming note.


----------



## justthere (Dec 21, 2019)

And also a mode wherein if four voices are selected, and one is played, it’s sent to all four; if two are played it divides them evenly (played top voice 1 goes to port 1 and 2, voice 2 goes to 3 and 4); for three played played voice 1 goes to port 1 and 2, voice 2 to port 3, voice 3 to port 4; and four voices go one to each port. Because when splitting divisi it would make sense for the top voice to be loudest when dividing unevenly.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks very promising. What about MPE support?


----------



## dodecabilly (Dec 24, 2019)

This actually looks cool. I suppose it is possible to control external hardware with this? Like making polyphonic patches from several monosynths?


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 25, 2019)

First of all Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone! 



justthere said:


> And also a mode wherein if four voices are selected, and one is played, it’s sent to all four; if two are played it divides them evenly (played top voice 1 goes to port 1 and 2, voice 2 goes to 3 and 4); for three played played voice 1 goes to port 1 and 2, voice 2 to port 3, voice 3 to port 4; and four voices go one to each port.


Interesting ideas! In our first concept we actually had something in that ballpark and we were planning to have two different divisi modes. But it turned out that it was already extremely complicated and time consuming to get just one mode to work reliably, so we focused on that. Maybe... one day.



Grégory Betton said:


> What about MPE support?


Currently Divisimate doesn't have MPE support, but surely that would be fun.



dodecabilly said:


> I suppose it is possible to control external hardware with this? Like making polyphonic patches from several monosynths?


Yes, that should work - you'll probably just need a DAW or some other software to route the MIDI from the Divisimate Ports to the Synths.


By the way, part 6 of our Tutorial series has been uploaded earlier today. I'm just gonna leave that here:


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 26, 2019)

This is what I've always wanted for my physically modeled instruments - recording harmonies with humanization controls, then being able to alter later as needed.

I do have a question about using this with Cubase (which I am still new to). I was under the impression this would allow you to play directly into whichever tracks the ports are routed to without having them selected, but it looks like I was mistaken. I see you still select all the tracks right before playing and recording to send all midi to those tracks. Which shortcut is used for this? Thank you and keep up the good work!


----------



## richard kurek (Dec 26, 2019)

instant by , anything that makes workflow better i'm in


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 27, 2019)

TomaeusD said:


> I see you still select all the tracks right before playing and recording to send all midi to those tracks. Which shortcut is used for this?


Yes, the tracks still have to be record-enabled in the DAW.
In Cubase there are a couple of options. By default if you select a track, it will be record enabled, so that is one way to do it. Just click one track, press shift and click another track, and all tracks between the two will be selected.
You can also use folder tracks to make this easier. If you record-enable a folder, all tracks within that folder will be record-enabled. 
I prefer to put all my Divisimate-routed tracks into one folder, so I can do this with one click, but it probably depends on the template and personal preference.


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 27, 2019)

Does someone know a trick to smooth out incomming pedal expression data?
For example I have it rigged to my Modwheel data output. But playing by pedal is often times a bit to choppy then my modwheel. Is there a way to put a delay on this data like you can do in the backend of Kontakt instruments with modulation?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 27, 2019)

One thing that still isn't clear to me is - what does the engine in case of playing single notes within a divisi setup?
In a video it was shown what happens when having a 4 note chordal setup and playing 3 notes.
But what if we go even lower and just play 2 or 1?

(unrelated to above)


MA-Simon said:


> Does someone know a trick to smooth out incomming pedal expression data?
> For example I have it rigged to my Modwheel data output. But playing by pedal is often times a bit to choppy then my modwheel. Is there a way to put a delay on this data like you can do in the backend of Kontakt instruments with modulation?


Seems more like a general question rather than Divisimate specifically... I'm actually curious about too since I'm experiencing the same thing.
I guess a general thread somewhere might be good... who creates it?


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 27, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> In a video it was shown what happens when having a 4 note chordal setup and playing 3 notes.
> But what if we go even lower and just play 2 or 1?


In those cases, essentially the same mechanism applies as with 3 notes.
The engine will remember the last full chord and assign each note to the voice that will have the smallest leap between the previous and the new note. If the last chord is too long gone, it will assign the notes from the lowest voice upward. 
The amount of time it takes for the engine to "forget" the last chord can be adjusted at the settings page under "Memory Time".
However the algorithm is not built for playing less notes than selected for a longer period of time.
Essentially it always expects you to play the selected number of notes and will scramble to make sensible choices if you don't. But without seeing the future or reading your mind, there are just too many possible directions any given note or movement could go. That's why we built Divisimate to make it as easy as possible to switch between different voice setups through presets.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 27, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> In those cases, essentially the same mechanism applies as with 3 notes.
> The engine will remember the last full chord and assign each note to the voice that will have the smallest leap between the previous and the new note. If the last chord is too long gone, it will assign the notes from the lowest voice upward.
> The amount of time it takes for the engine to "forget" the last chord can be adjusted at the settings page under "Memory Time".
> However the algorithm is not built for playing less notes than selected for a longer period of time.
> Essentially it always expects you to play the selected number of notes and will scramble to make sensible choices if you don't. But without seeing the future or reading your mind, there are just too many possible directions any given note or movement could go. That's why we built Divisimate to make it as easy as possible to switch between different voice setups through presets.


Yea right... I could just switch to a different preset for specific one note passages or octaved ones on the fly when I feel like it. 
I have a switching allergy but in this case it definitely looks very simple... just a quick mouse click.
And well, mind-reading would probably be too creepy to even put out there anyway.


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 27, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> Yes, the tracks still have to be record-enabled in the DAW.
> In Cubase there are a couple of options. By default if you select a track, it will be record enabled, so that is one way to do it. Just click one track, press shift and click another track, and all tracks between the two will be selected.
> You can also use folder tracks to make this easier. If you record-enable a folder, all tracks within that folder will be record-enabled.
> I prefer to put all my Divisimate-routed tracks into one folder, so I can do this with one click, but it probably depends on the template and personal preference.


Thanks, it's just that I noticed you were able to select all without using your mouse so I was wondering if there was a keyboard shortcut, but now I see it's because the record selects those tracks if they're record-enabled, as you stated. It would be nice if Cubase allowed you to do it without recording.  EDIT: Yeah I'm a dummy, enabling record on the folder lets you preview all of them without having to actually record.

Also I noticed that certain instruments hang more with Divisimate, and in particular the SWAM Bass Flute has an issue where the expression is always at 2 once it is initiated. This is fixed once Divisimate is closed. Have these been reported yet? Thanks again!

EDIT #2: I narrowed it down to CC Val in Humanization flaking out with a certain port. If CC2 hangs I will adjust that slider and it will fix it temporarily.


----------



## ridgero (Dec 29, 2019)

Btw, you could add all the walkthrough videos to your first post.


----------



## justthere (Dec 29, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> Interesting ideas! In our first concept we actually had something in that ballpark and we were planning to have two different divisi modes. But it turned out that it was already extremely complicated and time consuming to get just one mode to work reliably, so we focused on that. Maybe... one day.



and on that day, this will truly be *Divisi*Mate, and I will buy it! Very glad you are working on this. It’s a very interesting product that is doing things that should already be possible within sequencing or hosting platforms - perhaps VSL will buy you out (so you can retire to a nice island somewhere:D - if only) and integrate it into their VEPro. But I may not be able to wait until then. Though I use TransMIDIfier for related purposes (without note-splitting, of course) there are things this does that nothing else will.


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 29, 2019)

TomaeusD said:


> Also I noticed that certain instruments hang more with Divisimate, and in particular the SWAM Bass Flute has an issue where the expression is always at 2 once it is initiated. This is fixed once Divisimate is closed. Have these been reported yet?


It's reported now - will check that out.



ridgero said:


> Btw, you could add all the walkthrough videos to your first post.


Good point. Put in the full playlist instead of just the first episode.

Episode 7 is up now, by the way:


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 29, 2019)

Wonderful! I've been having a lot of fun with this. Here's something I did real quick.


----------



## chapbot (Dec 30, 2019)

Still waiting on the walkthrough of how you all achieved that string sound, days from the end of your discount, which seemed to be the biggest buzz of your product LOL!


----------



## AEF (Jan 3, 2020)

Does this have any place for those of us with track per articulation templates?


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 4, 2020)

AEF said:


> Does this have any place for those of us with track per articulation templates?


Depending on your DAW you can come up with workflows to use Divisimate in that sort of template. In that sort of template I'd use Divisimate more as a sketching tool than for detailed mockup work.
You could have one "sketching" track per instrument, which should be the most versatile/playable articulation you have. You use Divisimate to spread your voicings and orchestrations over the sketching tracks, and go into detail with the mockup with the other articulations from there. 

You could also use Groups or VCA (in Cubase) tracks to record enable multiple tracks with one click and distinguish between different articulations. Then you can still have all articulations from an instrument or section receive MIDI from the same port and decide which "global" articulation you want to perform by record-enabling articulation tracks using the group/VCA. So e.g. when you want to play a staccato passage, you enable the "staccato"-VCA, all staccato articulations are enabled, and you can play all staccato tracks with Divisimate.

It really depends on your personal template and the workflow you want to build.


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 4, 2020)

I'll just do a second post for this:






When we launched, a lot of people were asking if there was going to be an iPhone and Android version of the remote control app. We started working on that right away and are happy to announce that DivisiControl is now also available for iPhone!


Since the display of the iPhone is smaller, the phone version of the app only shows one half of the pads of the perform page. So the same content of 5 perform pages on the iPad app is displayed on 10 half-pages on the iPhone. The rest works exactly the same as the iPad version.

There will also be news on the free Android version of DivisiControl very soon! We're mainly waiting for Google at this point.


By the way: We're just two days away from the end of our introductory offer.
The discount ends* on January 6 at 23:59CET.*


----------



## MauroPantin (Jan 4, 2020)

I know an android version is in the works. But is it possible to access the remote control screen via web browser on a touch screen tablet that has Win 10? Using IP and port number or something similar?


----------



## IvanP (Jan 5, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> I'll just do a second post for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance to extend the introductory offer until the trial version is available? 

Thanks!


----------



## ridgero (Jan 5, 2020)

I‘ll wait... thought there will be more response from users, but there is not much feedback going on here. the walkthrough videos are more like a setup, but don‘t show the usage in the real world*.*


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jan 5, 2020)

There is the option when you download it for a 7 day trial WHEN YOU INSTALL , at least their was when i got it a few days ago. Just not well advertised ?


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 5, 2020)

I won’t pay this kind of money, even at intro price, without being 100% certain what I’m getting into.


----------



## IvanP (Jan 5, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> There is the option when you download it for a 7 day trial WHEN YOU INSTALL , at least their was when i got it a few days ago. Just not well advertised ?



AFAIK In order to download it, you need to pay for it 1st. No point in having a trial after paying, does it?


----------



## gyprock (Jan 6, 2020)

Braveheart said:


> I won’t pay this kind of money, even at intro price, without being 100% certain what I’m getting into.


Out of curiosity, what other libraries or tools were you %100 certain of? Did they meet your expectations?


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Jan 6, 2020)

I must admit that bought it yesterday and I am quite excited now about it since it brought playability and fun factor of some of my libraries to the next level.

I mean I had never been able to play all insuments in Caspian or Angry Brass Pro with just single keyboard until now (or LSS or LCO). I was recording a part for all instruments from single take, copied it to other instruments within the same section, then was removing other part’ notes from every part. And it was super boring. And I am glad that I won’t be doing it ever again.

Also I expect that it would be easier now for me (without any academic musical education, but with so far so good ears) to come up with finished parts, then try to compose them in my head.

I also briefly played with Divisimate and Harmony Navigator LE combo and it completely blown me away after proper configuring (and most likely I will be working with them like that more often from now on).

Of course, there is a room to be desired from developers of the alreay great tool, and I can easily write the long list of things I would like to see or have improved, but since the software at its early life cycle it is rude to wish for more now. Furthermore I might end up waiting of new shiny features and not actually using it (has happened with me earlier).

So I will be using and enjoying what it is there now and even living or overcoming some of its limitations, because it literally opened to me a new grateful way of playing with my orchestral libraries and/or composing with them.


----------



## AEF (Jan 6, 2020)

In both Studio One and Logic divisimate seams to rather dramatically reduce your input velocity. Once DM is bypassed normal full velocity returns. I sent a ticket about it.


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 6, 2020)

AEF said:


> In both Studio One and Logic divisimate seams to rather dramatically reduce your input velocity. Once DM is bypassed normal full velocity returns. I sent a ticket about it.


We already replied that you may be getting duplicates with the bypass function in Logic when only a single track is selected. That may be why everything seems to be louder on bypass. In Studio One the same can happen if the routing isn't set up correctly.
We can't reproduce any decrease in velocity on Studio One on Logic Pro over here.

Can you confirm that it is actually the note velocity that is different, and it is not just appearing louder because there are multiple notes on top of each other?


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 13, 2020)

A couple of the things people mentioned in this thread have been included in our first update - and the Android app for Phone and Tablet is out today!
Thank you everyone for your feedback, keep it coming!





__





Divisimate 1.0.1 Update & Android


Hello everyone, Before we get on a plane to the NAMM Show, we’re happy to announce the first update for Divisimate! This one brings a couple of improvements to the software - based on the feedback from our users. And it also ensures compatibility with the new Android versions of our remote...




vi-control.net


----------



## justthere (Jan 13, 2020)

Here are some feature requests:

Can you folks add the ability to copy and paste modifier plugin contents from port to port, and maybe have a copy to all option? Having menu-driven presets is good and it's necessary but it's cumbersome to copy trigger settings to all ports. 

Unless I'm mistaken and this is already possible, can you allow Divisimate preset changes via CC?

Can you also incorporate more processing options than just the three? How about:

note filtering to set ranges per port
the option to transpose notes by an octave when crossing over a zone limitation
transposition by scale, even better if the scale can be defined with incoming MIDI or could follow DAW
key signatures
velocity scaling
velocity to-from CC
remapping CC's
filtering CC's
CC scaling
duplicating CC's
pitch change filtering

In other words, a real transforming module.

One of the things I've used Divisimate for is something I also use TransMIDIfier for - which is having presets for chord qualities. The magic thing to do is: say you route an incoming note to trumpet 1 on port one, trumpet 2 on port 2 but transposed down a fourth, trumpet 3 down a minor 6th on port 3, etc. Then you route from the Low voice to Tuba on port 20, bass trombone up a fifth on port 21, and tenor trombone up a major tenth on port 22. Set the low range to stop around C3. Then you use two fingers and make lovely polychords and explore the relationships between them. If one could set note ranges per port, then in the case of all of the instruments that use key switches in different places, erroneous changes could be avoided. And scaling controllers per port means, for instance, one could play small strings at lower CC's and start to bring large strings in at a higher CC value - like Spitfire's Aperture except with strings you want to use. (That sounded kind of rude. I quite like Aperture.)


----------



## AEF (Jan 13, 2020)

Adding a plugin to specify which midi channel to play would be amazing for the one track per articulation folks.

The update definitely helped so far with Berlin strings releases in Studio One.


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Jan 14, 2020)

justthere said:


> Here are some feature requests:
> 
> Can you folks add the ability to copy and paste modifier plugin contents from port to port, and maybe have a copy to all option? Having menu-driven presets is good and it's necessary but it's cumbersome to copy trigger settings to all ports.
> 
> ...


You can change presets via CC31


----------



## justthere (Jan 14, 2020)

Simon Schrenk said:


> You can change presets via CC31


That’s great! Didn’t see it documented - must have missed that.


----------



## AEF (Jan 14, 2020)

The Legato behavior is now strange for me in S1 4.6 using Berlin Strings and BBCSO. It occurs during attempts to move inner (or outer) voices at different times. Perhaps this is just a restriction of the realities of the engine?


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 15, 2020)

AEF said:


> The Legato behavior is now strange for me in S1 4.6 using Berlin Strings and BBCSO.


Interesting. Is this different from 1.0? Shoot us a message to support(at)divisimate.com, and tell us more about it so we can check this out.


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 15, 2020)

We're heading off to set up for NAMM in a second, but first we wanted to share something. 
A lot of people have been asking for this, but we're a very small team and there was *so *much to do. Now here it is, the template walkthrough for our first teaser. Peter has spent a lot of time balancing and tweaking his personal template - and the result of that is what you hear in the teasers. Check out how he achieved the string sound with Audio Modeling and Spitfire instruments, positioning and performance.


----------



## jonvog (Jan 15, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> We're heading off to set up for NAMM in a second, but first we wanted to share something.
> A lot of people have been asking for this, but we're a very small team and there was *so *much to do. Now here it is, the template walkthrough for our first teaser. Peter has spent a lot of time balancing and tweaking his personal template - and the result of that is what you hear in the teasers. Check out how he achieved the string sound with Audio Modeling and Spitfire instruments, positioning and performance.




Amen. 
Enjoy NAMM!


----------



## rlundv (Jan 16, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> We're heading off to set up for NAMM in a second, but first we wanted to share something.
> A lot of people have been asking for this, but we're a very small team and there was *so *much to do. Now here it is, the template walkthrough for our first teaser. Peter has spent a lot of time balancing and tweaking his personal template - and the result of that is what you hear in the teasers. Check out how he achieved the string sound with Audio Modeling and Spitfire instruments, positioning and performance.



I, as many others I assume, was blown away by the the first teaser's soundquality, and it's really interesting to see in detail what you have done under the hood.

I'm currently trying to replicate your setup with the same libraries, and I have a couple of questions. Please feel free to answer only if you have time and interest.

1) AM-strings are not divided into Vi and Vii - how did you tweak the sound of AM to sit in the mix (except instrument-bodies as you mention) without phasing and sound-artifacts while playing unison with SA Vl.I + AM Vl.I a1-3?

2) What are your preferred volume-settings within the strings? Seems like Spitfire for Vl. I is at 0db with default settings, while AM Vl. I at -18db in Cubase, while -12db inside the plugin. Are these settings similar across all string-groups?

3) Will you make a similar walkthrough for brass and woodwinds in the future? 

Thanks for the amazing work so for - best of luck with developing DivisiMate and please keep us posted.


----------



## ltmusic (Jan 16, 2020)

How is to control dynamics with a breath controller...specially when you play a long chords and run out of breath ?


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 17, 2020)

beyd770 said:


> 1) AM-strings are not divided into Vi and Vii - how did you tweak the sound of AM to sit in the mix (except instrument-bodies as you mention) without phasing and sound-artifacts while playing unison with SA Vl.I + AM Vl.I a1-3?


Audio Modeling provides three different instrument body types, and each of these comes with two versions labeled S1/S2 (Section 1 and Section 2) so this way you can have completely different models for violin 1 and 2




beyd770 said:


> 2) What are your preferred volume-settings within the strings? Seems like Spitfire for Vl. I is at 0db with default settings, while AM Vl. I at -18db in Cubase, while -12db inside the plugin. Are these settings similar across all string-groups?


Spitfire Strings are set by default to -6dB in Kontakt and to 0dB in Cubase as a reference. Audio Modeling instruments have a much higher output than the Spitfire and there are multiple instances adding up, so in the instrument they are set to -12dB and in Cubase -18dB to compensate for that. They still are pretty present compared to Spitfire this way. These settings are consistent across sections.



beyd770 said:


> 3) Will you make a similar walkthrough for brass and woodwinds in the future?


Yes, we will. But we're at NAMM right now and these take some time to make so they take a while to be ready.



ltmusic said:


> How is to control dynamics with a breath controller...specially when you play a long chords and run out of breath ?


Works quite well actually. Most musical passages are breathable, as they are designed to be "singable", if that makes any sense. If there is a particular passage that requires a longer dynamic arc, you can just switch to the modwheel or a foot pedal.


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 17, 2020)

Another thing:

We are happy to announce that we are officially partnering with Audio Modeling to combine the forces of their modeled instruments and Divisimate.

To celebrate our partnership, Audio Modeling is offering a special discount on SWAM instruments for every user of Divisimate!
*
If you bought Divisimate and signed up for the Newsletter, you'll receive an e-mail with your discount code for SWAM instruments.* If not, shoot us a message and we’ll send it out to you.
*
Owners of SWAM instruments will get access to an extended introductory discount on Divisimate until February 3rd. *Check your inbox to get your code.


We built a Big Band template for Divisimate and the upcoming SWAM Solo Brass and SWAM Saxophones. Check it out:


This is a template that we will make available once the SWAM Solo Brass are released.

There's going to be more exciting announcements with Audio Modeling soon!


----------



## ltmusic (Jan 17, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> Audio Modeling provides three different instrument body types, and each of these comes with two versions labeled S1/S2 (Section 1 and Section 2) so this way you can have completely different models for violin 1 and 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks !


----------



## Rich4747 (Jan 17, 2020)

More and More I am concerned about how companies treat people and how they do business not just the sounds and the toys they produce. So far I am impressed with your company, your innovative and responsive while offing clear tutorials, hooking up with swarm at a discount is also encouraging. I am interested and possibly will jump on board as you continue to update and add features. I think this has great potential not to mention fun to play. Are people finding it stable?


----------



## rlundv (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks for quick and thorough answer, @Nextmidi 

Now I understand what those numbers mean (S1/S2). So only body and then humanization-settings in DivisiMate making sure no phasing is happening when recording? Or do you microtune and change individual settings for each violin too? I have tried the setup without DivisiMate using a TC breathcontroller already for modulation, but the sound are more phasing to my ears. 
Maybe I'm doing some of the setup wrong.

Great clearup about the volume-balancing across libraries. They are now implemented in my template. I don't have the JJ-stereo mixes sadly.. Could a similiar setup be possible with a combination of the CTA-mics, with similar volumelevels as mentioned? Which mics would you reccommend to trying to get closer to the "broad-mix" you use in the video?

Will the next walkthroughs of the template use Sample Modelling-setup for brass, and Aron Venture + Audio Modelling-setup for woodwinds?

Can't wait for the next episode. You have got yourself a new customer. Thanks again!


----------



## Oneiroi (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm also impressed with the great features of this product, the great sounding results and, most of all, the response from the developers to customer questions and requests. For me, this is really important when buying a product, as there will almost always be things to adjust and fine-tune. The tutorials are nicely done and really help to get to know the possibilities of the software, without having to read manuals or written tutorials (much nicer to see it visually and hear the results as well).

I'm curious especially about the humanization algorithms. Could you explain more in detail the mechanism behind them? Here are a few questions I have about it, although the more details you are willing to give, the better.

Are the Note and CC timing modulations simply pipe delays applied to Note On and Off messages and CCs? 
Is the delay time being modulated constantly, or is it a fixed delay time assigned differently to each voice?
Why would one want a different Note Timing value than the CC Timing value? Wouldn't that create weird articulations (like with SWAM instruments)

If I understand the manual correctly, CC values are randomly added or substracted on every CC message change, am I right (so no jitter or random LFO modulating the values)? 
Would you consider implementing the option to filter specific CC numbers? I use a lot of different CCs for controlling my instruments and I feel like simply randomizing the timing and values of all of them is a little too...random. Some of them I would want to randomize more and other none at all.

I'm also voting for a free trial/demo!

Thanks!


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 18, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> *Owners of SWAM instruments will get access to an extended introductory discount on Divisimate until February 3rd. *Check your inbox to get your code.


So we'll get the discount code for Divisimate from Audio Modeling? Great.


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you for your kind words guys, we are really trying to do this right and be transparent!



beyd770 said:


> Which mics would you reccommend to trying to get closer to the "broad-mix" you use in the video?


Still in LA right now, so I don't have a chance to check right now, but the choice of mix is really just a matter of personal preference. You can essentially play around with the levels and EQ until you find something that sounds right to you personally 



beyd770 said:


> Will the next walkthroughs of the template use Sample Modelling-setup for brass, and Aron Venture + Audio Modelling-setup for woodwinds?


We want to do a walkthrough for every teaser with the original setup, but it's possible that other videos come out first, as we've got some announcements coming up!



beyd770 said:


> Now I understand what those numbers mean (S1/S2). So only body and then humanization-settings in DivisiMate making sure no phasing is happening when recording? Or do you microtune and change individual settings for each violin too?


The instrument bodies and the different positionings within EAReverb 2 are the key. They reduce the phasing quite a bit. You could also detune every instrument slightly as well and switch up more parameters, but Peter .



Oneiroi said:


> If I understand the manual correctly, CC values are randomly added or substracted on every CC message change, am I right (so no jitter or random LFO modulating the values)?


The humanization engine is something that we want to rework at some point, so this is bound to change but right now the different humanization types do the following:
Note Timing: Delay every note by a different random amount of milliseconds
Velocity: Add or subtract a different random value to the velocity of every note.
CC Timing: Delay the CC Data of a given part by a constant quasi-random value for each complete part. As you said, this is more useful when you are playing slower parts and crescendos.
CC Value: Add or subtract a quasi-random value to CCs for each part

I would love to set up a more complex humanization engine at some point that relies on slow oscillating individual functions instead of random values. Go a couple of ideas there, but that's for another time.



Oneiroi said:


> Would you consider implementing the option to filter specific CC numbers?


Considered and on the list. We already manually exempted the Sustain Pedal and the UACC controller from humanization. Will see how we can make this kind of choice available to the user in the future. Probably not easy to do, but could be worth it.
Thanks for the suggestion!




X-Bassist said:


> So we'll get the discount code for Divisimate from Audio Modeling? Great.


Yes, indeed! The mails with the discount codes went out on Friday. But if you didn't sign up for their newsletter they are not allowed to send it to you because of GDPR laws. So if you didn't get it, just hit up their support to receive your code 

Best,
Steffen


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jan 20, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> Yes, indeed! The mails with the discount codes went out on Friday. But if you didn't sign up for their newsletter they are not allowed to send it to you because of GDPR laws. So if you didn't get it, just hit up their support to receive your code
> 
> Best,
> Steffen


How can you apply the discount code? There is no field for entering it in the Audio Modeling shop. I couldn't find it at least.


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 20, 2020)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> How can you apply the discount code? There is no field for entering it in the Audio Modeling shop.


When you scroll all the way down at https://www.audiomodeling.com/shop you should see the field for that on the right below the SWAM Horns and Tuba.


----------



## rlundv (Jan 20, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> The instrument bodies and the different positionings within EAReverb 2 are the key. They reduce the phasing quite a bit. You could also detune every instrument slightly as well and switch up more parameters, but Peter .



Great information as always, thank you! What did you mean with the last sentence here?


----------



## nordicguy (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi Steffen and many thanks for the responsiveness on this forum!

I'd have a feature request that'd be greatly useful for rhythmic explorations.
It concerns the Repeater plugin.
The option of "Note Value changes via CC#".
One CC# for 1/4 - 1/8 - 1/16
One CC# for Straight - Triplets - Dotted

*edit: I forgot ablout this one...
One CC# to bypass the Repeater

I greatly enjoyed working with Divisimate so far, well thought piece of software, really!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jan 20, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> When you scroll all the way down at https://www.audiomodeling.com/shop you should see the field for that on the right below the SWAM Horns and Tuba.


Thank you. It's not really obvious


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 20, 2020)

beyd770 said:


> What did you mean with the last sentence here?


"But Peter did not do that in his template."
4 days of NAMM leave a mark in the form of unfinished sentences :-D

@nordicguy: Thanks for the suggestions, interesting ideas!


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I did a little live stream yesterday night and here is the full video featuring and exploring Divisimate:


----------



## AndyP (Jan 21, 2020)

Waywyn said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I did a little live stream yesterday night and here is the full video featuring and exploring Divisimate:



Is it possible to use multiple Divisimate instances in one session?
Spontaneously I thought a bit about the divisi kontakt script, where Divisimate goes far beyond that.

Great review.


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Jan 21, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Is it possible to use multiple Divisimate instances in one session?
> Spontaneously I thought a bit about the divisi kontakt script, where Divisimate goes far beyond that.
> 
> Great review.


Divisimate sits between your Midi-Keyboard and your DAW. You can easily switch between presets with CC31 or the IOS/Android-App, so there is no need for multiple instances.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 21, 2020)

Simon Schrenk said:


> Divisimate sits between your Midi-Keyboard and your DAW. You can easily switch between presets with CC31 or the IOS/Android-App, so there is no need for multiple instances.


Thats good, thx!


----------



## justthere (Jan 22, 2020)

Simon Schrenk said:


> Divisimate sits between your Midi-Keyboard and your DAW. You can easily switch between presets with CC31 or the IOS/Android-App, so there is no need for multiple instances.



Sure there’s a need for more than one. 32 ports is nice but doesn’t handle all of the chairs in an orchestra - certainly not in mine.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 23, 2020)

justthere said:


> Sure there’s a need for more than one. 32 ports is nice but doesn’t handle all of the chairs in an orchestra - certainly not in mine.



I dare to say that you didn't really think through your argument? Yes, you have 32 ports, but with just ONE preset  ... every page is giving you 20 presets and you have 5 pages available! So all in all you have 3200 ports. I mean, you can just provide 5-10 voices while playing in realtime anyway if you are a versatile keyboard player. You can e.g. take care of strings in one go, then change presets to brass and so on. You could record first chairs first and then the rest or whatever you want.


----------



## justthere (Jan 23, 2020)

Yes, there are presets, but a port is a port. If I want to be able to combine things in any way I see fit without changing inputs on tracks (those kinds of changes are the opposite of why a composer would use a template) then more than 32 ports or independent channels per port would be useful. If I have 15 instruments in my woodwinds, 8 horns, 6 trumpets, 6 bones, two tubas, and strings with 9 divisi sections that are also going to first chairs - all with humanization and/or transposition - I have exceeded 32 ports.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 23, 2020)

justthere said:


> Yes, there are presets, but a port is a port. If I want to be able to combine things in any way I see fit without changing inputs on tracks (those kinds of changes are the opposite of why a composer would use a template) then more than 32 ports or independent channels per port would be useful. If I have 15 instruments in my woodwinds, 8 horns, 6 trumpets, 6 bones, two tubas, and strings with 9 divisi sections that are also going to first chairs - all with humanization and/or transposition - I have exceeded 32 ports.



Sorry, if I don't understand, but even if you have to change ports, whether it will be for string ensemble only or ALL first chairs or all low instruments or whatever, isn't this still faster than doing it all in the traditional way to rerecord or copy/paste parts or, the worst, split ensemble stuff you played with both hands?


----------



## justthere (Jan 23, 2020)

If a positive change is possible, one should gravitate towards it. I think it’s an odd philosophical approach to a new piece of software to want to limit it simply because things are comparatively more difficult without it.


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 23, 2020)

justthere said:


> Sure there’s a need for more than one. 32 ports is nice but doesn’t handle all of the chairs in an orchestra - certainly not in mine.


That depends on the template you use and whether you want to hook all of your orchestra up to Divisimate.
With triple woodwinds (3 Flutes, 3 Oboes, 3 Clarinets, 3 Bassoons), standard size brass (4 Horns, 3 trumpets, 3 trombones, 1 tuba) and 5-part string section you got 28 ports filled, giving you 4 ports for keys&auxiliaries, choir or split string sections. If you go only double woodwinds, there's more room for other instruments.
That was our train of thought when we were looking for the right number of ports that would feel most useful and least overwhelming to the majority of users. 

Some people like to use Divisimate only for their woodwind or brass section, while they prefer to program the rest as they did before. And as Alex said - there is also the option to route and record one section at a time. You can set up complex Presets for the strings on Port 1-32, do the same with the woodwinds and brass, and go switching presets and sections by record enabling the right tracks with VCAs, groups or folders. How you implement Divisimate into your workflow is up to you.

Opening multiple instances of Divisimate won't double the number of ports though, I wish it was that easy. 
We've had a few users reaching out to us asking if the number of ports could be extended for similar reasons as you are describing, and we are not at all opposed to that idea. With a template this big the 32 ports can indeed become a limitation. This is not a small change though, and we have some things in the queue that need to have higher priority right now, like improving the usability for Logic users.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 23, 2020)

justthere said:


> If a positive change is possible, one should gravitate towards it. I think it’s an odd philosophical approach to a new piece of software to want to limit it simply because things are comparatively more difficult without it.



Just trying to get my head around it, but maybe I am not able to dig in your workflow, but if you have a tool which lets you create divisi on the fly in just two or three runs ... how it is more inefficient as if you sit down and even just split, let's say, one "two hands played" arrangement totally by hand and even copy it to other channels?


No worries if you don't want to explain, but even if Divisimate had 256 ports. Then you would still be able to record ONE go with just ten fingers.

Probably should keep this to myself, but Nextmidi sort of developed a rocket which can fly you to many places! :D ... and people complain that it can't dive or cook dinner! :D


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 23, 2020)

Waywyn said:


> No worries if you don't want to explain, but even if Divisimate had 256 ports. Then you would still be able to record ONE go with just ten fingers.


I think with transposition and different voicing setups it's not about the number of notes you are playing on the keyboard but the number of instruments you want to play those notes.
After all you can route a note multiple times to different instruments. A simple triad on the keyboard can spread into all kinds of different voicings and orchestrations with many instruments, since all the notes of the chord are there, just need to be spread around in different ways with routings and transpositions.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 23, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> I think with transposition and different voicing setups it's not about the number of notes you are playing on the keyboard but the number of instruments you want to play those notes.
> After all you can route a note multiple times to different instruments. A simple triad on the keyboard can spread into all kinds of different voicings and orchestrations with many instruments, since all the notes of the chord are there, just need to be spread around in different ways with routings and transpositions.


This. 

Therefore my question was focused on multiple parallel instances instead of more ports.
I can imagine that with more than 32 ports in one instance you can lose track of what is going on.


----------



## Nextmidi (Jan 23, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Therefore my question was focused on multiple parallel instances instead of more ports.
> I can imagine that with more than 32 ports in one instance you can lose track of what is going on.


It's an interesting idea, but it won't work - that's just not the way these virtual devices are set up. A second instance of Divisimate will not create a second set of ports.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 23, 2020)

Sorry I missread multiple instances as multiple runs (of recording) ... I still can't get my head around the problem:

One performance patch for:

- setting up ALL first chairs
- setting up e.g. ALL Strings and all their divisi (Brass or Woods)
- setting up e.g. ALL instrument ensembles Vio I, Vio II, Vla, etc AND Flt, Ob, Cln etc and brass
- setting up whatever

Whatever you set up or come up with, it is ALL faster than manually splitting ensemble chords to several tracks. Even if you record the ENTIRE track 4x with different patches (which is giving you 128 ports) it is still faster than having recorded strings only to an ensemble patch and manually splitting out Vln I, Vln II, Vla, etc from that MIDI event.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 23, 2020)

Would a version with 64 or 128 or 256 ports start to run into operating system and/or DAW limitations on the number MIDI ports that can be accessed?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello Divisimate,

I'd appreciate a short video showing basic setup with Logic Pro. 

Thanks.

.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 23, 2020)

Waywyn said:


> Sorry I missread multiple instances as multiple runs (of recording) ... I still can't get my head around the problem:
> 
> One performance patch for:
> 
> ...


All good, everything you write is right!

Also I suppose that you need a very high performance system if you have way more than 32 ports in use at the same time. Layering, stacking, crossfades, splitting, a system has to be able to handle that properly.

With some patches, especially when TM patches are used, a system can go down in the pit earlier.

Beside the limitation to 32 ports, there is also the question if it makes sense for performance reasons.


----------



## justthere (Jan 23, 2020)

Waywyn said:


> No worries if you don't want to explain, but even if Divisimate had 256 ports. Then you would still be able to record ONE go with just ten fingers.



I’ll be happy to explain, with two fingers. Let’s say I play a C5. What I can do with that is: on that c5 I have half of a first violin section, a first chair violin (or two) from AudioModeling and maybe a little erhu for color. In unison with that I might have a first flute, and an octave above that a piccolo. A fourth below that is the second half of the 1st violins, a section leader from AM, a second flute, two first trumpets and a first horn. Go on down the chord (and let’s assume it’s not just a triad - say a stack of fourths going down to the third - a nice open sonority that can serve multiple purposes depending upon what it is paired with on the low side of the chord. Why am I not sharing ports? Because I want some constrained randomness to the timing per instrument - because I *can*. (Ideally I’d also be able to scale controller responses so that the instruments respond differently to breath controller dynamics, and limit ranges per instrument so I’m not hitting keyswitches unintentionally - but I feel certain that will find its way into the app with time.) Then I place the low range in Divisimate around C3 and build up from C1, with a bass section from the primary string library, two tubas and a bass trombone from SampleModeling, and a contrabassoon, each transposed appropriately, and maybe a kettle drum that only engages at a high velocity. Above that at G1 a couple of trombones, half of a cello section, a section leader SWAM cello, and a bassoon or two, and above that at E2 the same again with maybe a little Cimbasso. So once that’s done and balanced, I make a duplicate of this preset and change the chord quality slightly - tip it toward the minor, perhaps - and then continue making new versions of the two registers and storing them as presets.

So if you have been able to follow all of that, what I now have is a two-fingered polychord workshop that I can change with CC31 to match the tonality of my sequence as it changes. It’s easy to only enable the ports I intend to use for, say, a horn and wind ensemble for Williams-style planing and have that as a preset, or simply make a preset for splitting a step-entered sketch into parts. That’s all fine. So why don’t I want to just do them a section at a time (and potentially maintain separate tracks that control the same flute, for example, but are set up to accommodate Divisimate entry specifically)? Well, first, I don't need to accept a brand new app as though it’s in its final form, so I don’t *need* to want to do it section by section with multiple instruments looking at the same ports - and because the moment I want to make a new combination with unique plugins per instrument, if I have some brass sharing the same port as some strings, I have to reassign inputs to my tracks.
At the moment my primary work is in animation - I write for full orchestra and various exotic ensembles and studio rhythm-section instruments, with the usual percussion and also synthesizers. It’s all online all the time. I don’t have slow computers because I don’t want to freeze tracks and slow my process down, and by the same token I don’t want a system that requires me to reassign inputs to twenty tracks in the middle of writing a cue or to have many more tracks in my session to accommodate different input sources. I also use a breath controller which has its own input, and in the sequencer platforms I use -Pro Tools, Cubase, Logic - one can only reasonably specify one or all inputs to a track, so breath controller must be one of the inputs of Divisimate. 

So: for me, time and focus are of the essence. I’m aware of the workarounds - they are not difficult to find - but they change the way things need to be done and add multiple steps. I’ve been using workarounds for various limitations in hardware and software since the late seventies when I was a boy writing polyphonic music on an inexpensive home computer. My wishes may not have occurred to you because of the way that you work, which is fine. Nothing wrong with that - but one shouldn’t want a program to be limited because one can’t think of a way a feature might be used. And perhaps it’s a linguistic barrier that would lead you to suggest that I hadn’t thought this through. But I have. Your turn.


----------



## justthere (Jan 23, 2020)

ProTools, for example, sees these ports as having 16 channels each. What would have to be done is if the destination after plugins in Divisimate were not just a port but rather a midi channel on a port. Maybe you would set things up on a page with names and so on, and then the main page that you already have would look similar except you would have named targets on the right instead of ports - and you could even have a show-hide toggle to keep from having to wade through everything all the time. And the ability to copy and paste settings among routing channels, perhaps with auto-increment options, would speed this along. 

Large systems with many ports even on only one computer are a reality. This sort of functionality in Divisimate could just as well be built into VEPro - they just don’t think about it much. Since it’s not - you would set it up once with names for channels and ports in Divisimate and then it’s done. Managing a high number of ports is really only cumbersome if you don’t use templates - if you do it’s just tedious once.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 23, 2020)

justthere said:


> I’ll be happy to explain, with two fingers. Let’s say I play a C5. What I can do with that is: on that c5 I have half of a first violin section, a first chair violin (or two) from AudioModeling and maybe a little erhu for color. In unison with that I might have a first flute, and an octave above that a piccolo. A fourth below that is the second half of the 1st violins, a section leader from AM, a second flute, two first trumpets and a first horn. Go on down the chord (and let’s assume it’s not just a triad - say a stack of fourths going down to the third - a nice open sonority that can serve multiple purposes depending upon what it is paired with on the low side of the chord. Why am I not sharing ports? Because I want some constrained randomness to the timing per instrument - because I *can*. (Ideally I’d also be able to scale controller responses so that the instruments respond differently to breath controller dynamics, and limit ranges per instrument so I’m not hitting keyswitches unintentionally - but I feel certain that will find its way into the app with time.) Then I place the low range in Divisimate around C3 and build up from C1, with a bass section from the primary string library, two tubas and a bass trombone from SampleModeling, and a contrabassoon, each transposed appropriately, and maybe a kettle drum that only engages at a high velocity. Above that at G1 a couple of trombones, half of a cello section, a section leader SWAM cello, and a bassoon or two, and above that at E2 the same again with maybe a little Cimbasso. So once that’s done and balanced, I make a duplicate of this preset and change the chord quality slightly - tip it toward the minor, perhaps - and then continue making new versions of the two registers and storing them as presets.
> 
> So if you have been able to follow all of that, what I now have is a two-fingered polychord workshop that I can change with CC31 to match the tonality of my sequence as it changes. It’s easy to only enable the ports I intend to use for, say, a horn and wind ensemble for Williams-style planing and have that as a preset, or simply make a preset for splitting a step-entered sketch into parts. That’s all fine. So why don’t I want to just do them a section at a time (and potentially maintain separate tracks that control the same flute, for example, but are set up to accommodate Divisimate entry specifically)? Well, first, I don't need to accept a brand new app as though it’s in its final form, so I don’t *need* to want to do it section by section with multiple instruments looking at the same ports - and because the moment I want to make a new combination with unique plugins per instrument, if I have some brass sharing the same port as some strings, I have to reassign inputs to my tracks.
> At the moment my primary work is in animation - I write for full orchestra and various exotic ensembles and studio rhythm-section instruments, with the usual percussion and also synthesizers. It’s all online all the time. I don’t have slow computers because I don’t want to freeze tracks and slow my process down, and by the same token I don’t want a system that requires me to reassign inputs to twenty tracks in the middle of writing a cue or to have many more tracks in my session to accommodate different input sources. I also use a breath controller which has its own input, and in the sequencer platforms I use -Pro Tools, Cubase, Logic - one can only reasonably specify one or all inputs to a track, so breath controller must be one of the inputs of Divisimate.
> ...



Hey, thanks for writing such a detailed post. Of course, it all makes sense now.
(Even though I still ask myself if it would make sense to have little, but more sections of ports going - as an example: 1 port may be routed to e.g. 16 Kontakt instances, then the next port to another 16 and so on. By doing this you would just arm the MIDI/Instrument tracks you want to record to.

Anyway, yes, there may have been a linguistic barrier or some brainfart ... or whatever, but I can't look into your head and exactly know what you were looking for. So, thanks again for your explanation and chances could have been there that I mentioned something you haven't been aware of. Wasn't the case, no worries


----------



## Oneiroi (Jan 23, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> The humanization engine is something that we want to rework at some point, so this is bound to change but right now the different humanization types do the following:
> Note Timing: Delay every note by a different random amount of milliseconds
> Velocity: Add or subtract a different random value to the velocity of every note.
> CC Timing: Delay the CC Data of a given part by a constant quasi-random value for each complete part. As you said, this is more useful when you are playing slower parts and crescendos.
> ...



Thanks for your answer! I just finished creating my own Max for Live device for more personalized humanization processes (custom CC filtering, slow LFOs + Rnd values for each modulation target, pitch bend modulation for detuning...). I like that I can automate each parameter in my DAW, such as starting passages with a longer Delay range and then shortening it for faster moving passages and so on. I can also push its limits to do crazy random effects, which can be really interesting. A lot of potential there!

I'm happy to see the implementation of the Loopback function since it means I could use my own MIDI devices, which I load only once at the beginning of my signal chain, then route the MIDI to Divisimate for splitting it up to my different instruments. I'm seriously starting to consider it now. I don't really plan on performing orchestral instruments but for composition workflow, I think this can seriously help timewise but also, even more, for quickly trying out ideas. The idea of having to push only one button for rerouting everything to a specific instrumental combination and trying out ideas live is very interesting.


----------



## Guitarsound77 (Feb 1, 2020)

hello ! how do you switch articulations on spitfire strings and sample modeling strings at the same time? do you use expression maps in cubase ore you prefer setup divisimate presets with trigger for different articulations? lets say i play preset with perfomance legato on sss and if i want to switch to pizz with same voicing, what the better way to do it? if i setup cubase expression maps trigering by key switch - it will overlaping with note range on double base for example. ore should i do every voicing preset in divisimate with trigger plugin to switch articulations? please help to clear it up.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 1, 2020)

@justthere I'm really confused about your posting about this, maybe I'm misinterpreting you, but did this product make your workflow worse? 

I'm trying to imagine a scenario where this wouldn't be an improvement, and what software is currently better than this for what it's trying to do. 

I think it would help my workflow, but I'm short on funds so im not sure if I can pony up for it


----------



## duanran007 (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank you for this great software! @Nextmidi
I have a question: in the Trigger plugin I want to send keyswitches between C-2 to B-2, but currently I don't see notes below C-1. Is there anyway to extend the range or would you add it in the future version?


----------



## Nextmidi (Feb 3, 2020)

Guitarsound77 said:


> hello ! how do you switch articulations on spitfire strings and sample modeling strings at the same time? do you use expression maps in cubase ore you prefer setup divisimate presets with trigger for different articulations?


There are multiple ways to do this. You can use the trigger to send keyswitches or CC. If both SM Strings and Spitfire Strings are receiving from the same port, you can set up a trigger to send UAC for Spitfire and keyswitches for Samplemodeling. You can also use Expression maps to make every articulation of the different libraries respond to the same keyswitches or controllers first, and then send these unified using the trigger.
On different ports you can just set up different trigger settings for each instrument.



duanran007 said:


> Is there anyway to extend the range or would you add it in the future version?


Already on it - coming with the next update.


----------



## Nextmidi (Feb 4, 2020)

For the sake of completeness of this thread, I want to repost what I wrote in this post over here so all the information contiues to be in one place. Also people have been asking for templates and presets in this thread and might not check the Deals section, so I hope that's okay.

---------------------

*SWAM + Divisimate Bundles*
We are happy to announce that the SWAM instruments by Audio Modeling and Divisimate are now available as bundles in the Audio Modeling Shop for an extraordinary price - up to 30% off!

SWAM Solo Strings + Divisimate: $390 (normally $550)
SWAM Solo Woodwinds + Divisimate: $780 (normally $940)
SWAM ALL-IN + Divisimate: $1030 (normally $1199)

https://audiomodeling.onfastspring.com/divisimate-bundles
These bundles will be available until March 16th.


*SWAM + Divisimate Templates*

Also we wanted to provide an easier starting point for everyone to get started with Divisimate. That's why we decided to make templates for a couple of major DAWs available, in which we set up a SWAM Orchestra the way we prefer it.
Now there's probably a reason why hardly anyone releases templates - it's virtually impossible to make sure that the template opens the same on every machine without issues. It's also unlikely that everyone owns the same plugins. We didn't want to hand out a giant buying list with the templates, so we only used EAReverb 2 by eaReckon for positioning. If you don't have that one, you'll have to set up the positioning and reverb on your own.
Also on some systems you may still have to select the input ports for each track once more.

Since the templates feature a lot of modeled instruments, they aren't exactly light on CPU, but if your machine can handle them, they do sound great in our opinion. At its core they are modeled after Peter's template which he used in our original teasers.

So enough disclaimers - the templates are available to download for free from our website:








Templates - Divisimate


To help you get started with Divisimate we have created different free templates for multiple major DAWs.




www.divisimate.com





We hope that templates and the dedicated Divisimate presets we built for them offer a starting point for everyone who wants to explore the powerful combination of Divisimate and SWAM!
Once the SWAM Solo Brass come out we will update these templates with the full Brass section, and also release the Big Band template used in the https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M842la9FwJc&feature=youtu.be (SWAM Big Band Video.)


----------



## styledelk (Feb 17, 2020)

Has anyone tried Divisimate with Ableton Live? I have a live show coming up and curious how it might work there.


----------



## Nextmidi (Feb 25, 2020)

styledelk said:


> Has anyone tried Divisimate with Ableton Live? I have a live show coming up and curious how it might work there.


Just gave it a try, even though I am not an Ableton user at all. It works exactly as intended in Ableton Live. The Divisimate Ports can just be selected as inputs for MIDI tracks without any further setup. Very easy setup, actually. 
The only thing that you might need to be careful about is a track receiving from "All Ins" while Divisimate is active - that adds up all Divisimate ports and creates pretty weird data. Just disable Divisimate with the On/Off button if you want to use the "All Ins" option.


I'll just go ahead and also leave these two videos in this thread as well:


----------



## Nextmidi (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi Everybody,
Hope you all are safe and well.
We're hard at work over here to bring you the next major new features for Divisimate.
In the meantime we wanted to share this video:


Now that we had shown the setup in detail for Logic Pro with the Logic Mode video, we wanted to do the same for Cubase and show the setup of a simple ensemble from scratch step by step.
So this video starts from a blank project, and goes from setting up inputs and ports to recording a little string quartet composition.


----------



## TomaeusD (May 6, 2020)

I've been using Divisimate and thought about trying something different and going with one ensemble patch using one note for say a triad, but this doesn't work. I tried using Port 01 multiple times and transposing. Is this not possible with Divisimate and would require a different plugin like Scaler or Obelisk? Thank you!


----------



## Nextmidi (May 7, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> I've been using Divisimate and thought about trying something different and going with one ensemble patch using one note for say a triad, but this doesn't work. I tried using Port 01 multiple times and transposing. Is this not possible with Divisimate and would require a different plugin like Scaler or Obelisk? Thank you!


So you want to play one note and have the result of recording a complete triad on one port? For that indeed something like scaler may be more suited at this point. Divisimate does not have a comfortable way of doing this, since it's essentially the opposite of what it was originally designed for.

But you can create a triad across multiple instruments by routing the same voice to multiple ports and transposing them by different amounts:


----------



## TomaeusD (May 7, 2020)

@Nextmidi Thank you for answering! It was worth checking to see if I could do both in one plugin. Divisimate has been very helpful for working with different instruments!


----------



## Rich4747 (May 11, 2020)

they are very helpful and quick to respond.


----------



## Nextmidi (May 20, 2020)

Glad you're enjoying Divisimate!

Today I'd like to share this new video tutorial focusing on working with the Divisimate Loopback Port. This feature was introduced with the very first update of Divisimate, but we feel we haven't quite given it the attention it deserved yet. So in this tutorial we demonstrate a workflow of recording MIDI within Cubase, sending it out to Divisimate from a MIDI track and recording it on instrument tracks in the very same project.


While the same concept applies to all sorts of other DAWs as well, there are some things that work differently depending on what sequencer you like to use. So we'll also prepare a video showing the basic setup of the loopback for a bunch of other DAWs - less in depth, but hopefully helpful for anyone who would like to go for this sort of workflow.


----------



## justthere (May 20, 2020)

Thanks to you folks for doing these videos. This software is really fun to use! Any thoughts on more midi transformation (controller curves, transforming and multing controllers), and more traditional divisi actions, like splitting voices depending on incoming polyphony? What I would love is the ability to use this with a string library that has divisi sections and have it automatically either send a voice to both Violas A and B or split as needed. This would speed up orchestrating in a huge way!



Nextmidi said:


> Glad you're enjoying Divisimate!
> 
> Today I'd like to share this new video tutorial focusing on working with the Divisimate Loopback Port. This feature was introduced with the very first update of Divisimate, but we feel we haven't quite given it the attention it deserved yet. So in this tutorial we demonstrate a workflow of recording MIDI within Cubase, sending it out to Divisimate from a MIDI track and recording it on instrument tracks in the very same project.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nextmidi (May 20, 2020)

justthere said:


> Thanks to you folks for doing these videos. This software is really fun to use! Any thoughts on more midi transformation (controller curves, transforming and multing controllers)


Happy to hear that you are having fun with Divisimate!
More MIDI Transformation is not the thing that's coming up next, but definitely something that we want to introduce. In our very first concept we had a sort of translator/transformer plugin. It didn't make it into the release version, but it might make an appearance sometime in the future. We have not started on building that, though.



justthere said:


> and more traditional divisi actions, like splitting voices depending on incoming polyphony? What I would love is the ability to use this with a string library that has divisi sections and have it automatically either send a voice to both Violas A and B or split as needed.


This on the other hand... Well. 1.2 is getting close to the beta stage, and there are some neat things coming that you might enjoy...


----------



## justthere (May 20, 2020)

Very exciting! Your responsiveness as a company is much appreciated. 

If you are curious, have a look at TransMIDIfier. A brilliant product that has features which with your tech and design would be a world-beater. Or you could integrate with VEPro and I would leave the house even less than I do now. 


Nextmidi said:


> Happy to hear that you are having fun with Divisimate!
> More MIDI Transformation is not the thing that's coming up next, but definitely something that we want to introduce. In our very first concept we had a sort of translator/transformer plugin. It didn't make it into the release version, but it might make an appearance sometime in the future. We have not started on building that, though.
> 
> 
> This on the other hand... Well. 1.2 is getting close to the beta stage, and there are some neat things coming that you might enjoy...


----------



## Rich4747 (May 20, 2020)

So I have had some time now to use Divisimate, to setup the templates, play the Presets that come with the software and sketch out musical ideas. Playing Divisi offers more realism this is no surprise. So much so I cringe when chord stacking notes now without it. But its not just the divisi its how you can voice your live playing/sketching. Transposing 3,7 ect. to add new colors is amazing on a per instrument level and fast. And the Included Presets are for me the best part, an unexpected trove of orchestral flavor and Flair, which takes me to a higher level of understanding composing and orchestration. To say playing the presets is enjoyable for me would be an understatement. And now I create my own templates and presets. One can only imagine what they will come up next as the potential here is great. So yes one of the best buys of the year for me. Bravo

ps. I use the swarm orchestral template with the VSL synchron player instruments naturally positioned in the hall and it sounds great. 32 instruments that can change voice and color in a flick of a preset button.


----------



## Alan Lindsay (May 28, 2020)

> Hi,
> 
> I understand that @divisimate is primarily intended to facilitate live/performance recording, but as the recent loopback video illustrates, it works in prerecorded contexts. I'm considering using Divisimate for the humanization analysis and to send @dorico midi to Divisimate and finally to my DAW/VEP. A few questions on this:
> 
> ...



From the following thread: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/divisimate-dorico.93939/

Posting here for @Nextmidi visibility as I did not tag them correctly in the original post.


----------



## Nextmidi (May 29, 2020)

Hi Alan,
I just posted my answer in the original thread, so anyone searching for something similar in the future will find it more easily. 

- Steffen


----------



## Nextmidi (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi Folks,
Some time has passed now, and I'm reviving this thread to share something. While we are putting the finishing touches on the 1.2 update here's the promised video about the setup of the loopback track in different DAWs.



Kind of an experiment how to best convey the different processes for different DAWs efficiently in one video - We hope it's helpful and clear. Let us know if you have thoughts on the format!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 8, 2020)

Hy. Can you tell me if it works with Maschine.. Thanks .And for the repeater, how many steps can we have ?
And can we have différent repeater presets at the same time for différent instruments ? That would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## Nextmidi (Sep 15, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> And for the repeater, how many steps can we have ?
> And can we have différent repeater presets at the same time for différent instruments ?


The Repeater is a plugin that is separate for every instance. You can have a repeater for every port and all Repeaters can have completely different settings or presets loaded.
The only thing that is synchronized between the different instances of the plugin is the global tempo and pulse, so everything is not completely messed up.

Not sure about your Maschine question. Divisimate is a standalone application for Mac and PC. Integration with other software and hardware works through virtual MIDI ports and devices. So it entirely depends on how exactly you want to use it with Maschine.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 15, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> The Repeater is a plugin that is separate for every instance. You can have a repeater for every port and all Repeaters can have completely different settings or presets loaded.
> The only thing that is synchronized between the different instances of the plugin is the global tempo and pulse, so everything is not completely messed up.
> 
> Not sure about your Maschine question. Divisimate is a standalone application for Mac and PC. Integration with other software and hardware works through virtual MIDI ports and devices. So it entirely depends on how exactly you want to use it with Maschine.


Ok thanks. 
Maschine is also a daw so it can certainly work as in cubase.
The question for the repeater was about the number of steps. I find this plugin very useful . But would like to know if we can make more than 8 steps sequences. Maybe in a future update ?

Overall i think that divisimate will be my nextgen tool. The perspective of playing divisi and polyphonic legato is awesome for me. 
Keep working guys ! Thanks.


----------



## Nextmidi (Sep 15, 2020)

Oh, apologies.
The Repeater goes up to 32 steps. You can add steps by clicking on the plus button in the plugin.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 15, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> Oh, apologies.
> The Repeater goes up to 32 steps. You can add steps by clicking on the plus button in the plugin.


Yes that's fantastic for ostinatos ! Thanks again !


----------



## DANIELE (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi, I'm trying Divisimate, I have a question: I noticed that if I open divisimate, then I open Reaper and I setup the inputs correctly everything works ok but if I close divisimate with Reaper opened and I reopen it it doesn't work anymore. Am I doing anything wrong?

If I close divisimate because I don't need it anymore I'm not be able to control my tracks directly (unless I change the inputs again), am I right? So I have to keep it always on but, again, what about the first question?

Thank you.


----------



## Nextmidi (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi Daniele,
Generally we'd recommend to have Divisimate open constantly when you're working on a project. You can just minimize it, and set it to either power off or bypass, depending on what you want to do. On Mac the Divisimate Ports only exist when Divisimate is open, but on Windows the ports are permanently installed on your computer. But when you close Divisimate you lose the ability to address tracks in your project receiving from the ports.

If you set Divisimate to bypass, you can play the tracks receiving from a Divisimate Port as if Divisimate weren't even there. Every active input is sent through to every Divisimate Port without additional latency. Just be careful with any "All MIDI Inputs" options on tracks, as this way of course there would be 32 duplicates. That's what the power button in Divisimate is for.

Since the ports are permanent on Windows, I'm not entirely sure why a reopening of Divisimate severs the connection in your case. Does Divisimate still receive input from your keyboard? Most MIDI Devices on Windows can only be used by one application at a time. It's possible that Reaper is taking control of your keyboard's driver when you close Divisimate.

If that's not it, feel free to reach out to support[at]divisimate.com for further diagnosis - we might have an unknown problem here.


----------



## DANIELE (Oct 14, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> Hi Daniele,
> Generally we'd recommend to have Divisimate open constantly when you're working on a project. You can just minimize it, and set it to either power off or bypass, depending on what you want to do. On Mac the Divisimate Ports only exist when Divisimate is open, but on Windows the ports are permanently installed on your computer. But when you close Divisimate you lose the ability to address tracks in your project receiving from the ports.
> 
> If you set Divisimate to bypass, you can play the tracks receiving from a Divisimate Port as if Divisimate weren't even there. Every active input is sent through to every Divisimate Port without additional latency. Just be careful with any "All MIDI Inputs" options on tracks, as this way of course there would be 32 duplicates. That's what the power button in Divisimate is for.
> ...



Thank you for the explanation. Yeah it seems Divisimate still get the input from the keyboard but it has a strange behavior.
I mean, I tried with two ports (1 and 2) with two tracks on Reaper but after closing-reopening thing only track two seems to take the input.

I must say I didn't save the preset on Divisimate and I build it again after reopening it. I simply activated notes 1 and 2 and routed them to port 1 and 2. I'll do some more tests but this is what I can say actually.

I obviously have the last version installed.


----------



## slowhammond (Oct 28, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> Hi Folks,
> Some time has passed now,



Hi Nextmidi,

I'm really enjoying Divisimate - I couldn't believe how sensible and logical the software appeared as you walked through it in your tutorials. Bought it immediately - version 2. It's as intuitive in practice as it was onscreen. I just have one hangup and would love your help on it. (It's probably a step I've overlooked that's causing it.) I'm using Studio One 5 and when I try to create the "New Keyboard" as an external instrument, Studio One simply will NOT create the instrument. The "Add" button at bottom left just blinks and absolutely nothing happens. I've tried it in v 5.0 and 5.1 with the same result. I've tried disconnecting and even deleting all other midi controllers in my workflow. No change. 

As a workaround, I decided to use one of the established external instrument "presets" ... like a Nektar LX+ or an Maudio keyhboard. It would allow me to create one of those. So now I've got 32 Divisimate ports created using that Nektar preset. I just went in after and renamed each instance to "Divisimate XX", etc.

Finally, I tried to create the loopback port and the same thing happened ... it simply would not create the external instrument. And unfortunately, there are no established "External Instrument" presets I can use as a workaround. (There are only presets for creating a New Keyboard or New Midi Controller.)

Any thoughts? Could I be missing a setting or preference somewhere? That said, it's brilliant tech and I look forward to using and growing with it for a LONG time.


----------



## slowhammond (Oct 28, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> So I have had some time now to use Divisimate



Thank you for the details in your posts here. I was wondering if you had any advice on converting the SWAM orch template to fit Synchron VIs? May I ask if you stuck with the stock template, or made tweaks? Thanks if you have any tips to share, and regardless, I really appreciate your contributions in the forum.


----------



## Rich4747 (Oct 29, 2020)

slowhammond said:


> Thank you for the details in your posts here. I was wondering if you had any advice on converting the SWAM orch template to fit Synchron VIs? May I ask if you stuck with the stock template, or made tweaks? Thanks if you have any tips to share, and regardless, I really appreciate your contributions in the forum.


responded in pm


----------

